# Sattel....!!????????



## Grunz (13. Mai 2004)

Man kann die Schuhgrösse bestimmen, Trikotgrösse, Handschuhgrösse......alles ist messbar......

Der Mensch fliegt in den Weltraum.......taucht in den tiefsten Gewässern......

aber warum ist es nicht möglich, einen passenden Sattel zu finden ?????

Es muss doch möglich sein, den Allerwertesten irgendwie zu vermessen......Abstand der Sitzknochen....Pobreite oder irgendwas......um ohne 43421 Sättel ausprobieren zu müssen ( teuer ) den passenden Sattel zu finden.......

Ich fahre jetzt seit knapp 10 Jahren MTB und habe irgendwie immer noch nicht das Optimum gefunden........

?????


----------



## Azrael (13. Mai 2004)

Hi

Lies mal den Bericht in der aktuellen MTB. Dabei sind sich Urologen und Wissenschaftler nicht einig. Wie sollen wir Normalsterblichen das rausbekommen wenn man 3 verschiedene Meinungen von 2 Profis bekommt?? 

Ich bin mit meinem auch nicht zufrieden, aber welcher gut ist und auf meinen allerwertesten passt kann mir keiner sagen. Bei jedem Sattel bekomme ich einen anderen Tip (mehr oder weniger zutreffend, meißt weniger!).

Azrael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted22090 (14. Mai 2004)

@Azrael - und ist dir auch die Ganzseitige Anzeige von Rose aufgefallen? Von denen kommt einer der Testsieger. Ein Schelm der arges dabei denkt  . Das erinnert mich verdammt an die komischen Testergebnisse der Federgabeln.

@Grunz Das Optimum zu finden dürfte echt schwer, aber nicht unmöglich sein. Das Problem dürfte die anatomische Serienstreuung des Allerwertesten sein, und nicht ganz zu vernachlässigen unsere Forderung nach Leichtbau. Oder willst du mit einem 1000 g Sattel unterwegs sein? Also bleibt uns nur probieren, probieren und nocheinmal probieren. Das ist dann auch immer ein Super-Geschenk   zu Weihnachten, Geburtstag, Frauentag   , Männertag, Tag des Kindes (1.Juni), und dem Tag der Jungpioniere - ach nee, die gibt es ja nicht mehr.

Hatti


----------



## desigual (14. Mai 2004)

Versucht doch einfach mal mit eueren Trainingspartnern testweise die Sättel zu tauschen.


----------



## foenfrisur (14. Mai 2004)

oder in rennpose auf ein stück formbares latex setzen und mit dem endresultat einen sattel fertigen lassen....

dürfte aber recht teuer sein sowas


----------



## joreg (14. Mai 2004)

ich hatte das gleiche Problem, dass ich dachte, dass mir kein Sattel passt. Hab mir aber vor zwei Wochen die teuere Pearl Izumi-Radhose ( 135,00) gegönnt. Seit dem bin ich der meinung, dass ich nicht den falschen Sattel, sondern immer die falschen Bike-Hosen gehabt habe. War sehr überrascht über diese Erkenntnis. Will mittlerweile nicht mehr mit meinen "alten" Hosen fahren.


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (14. Mai 2004)

hi!
eigendlich bin ich ja eher für etwas weichere sättel  , aber mein nachbar, ein fahrradbastler und "Händler" meines vertrauens, hat mir einen gebrauchten selle Italia "flite" geschenkt, ein ziemlich hartes stück für meinen verwöhnten hintern. (er hat sich das neuere modell gekauft) .
Doch die passform ist perfekt und ich fühl mich fast wie auf wolken. Sogar nach ner 7 Stunden tour, konnte ich noch ohne große probleme sitzen   
falls du die gelegnheit hast, diesen sattel zu testen, würde ich es machen, denn meine Bike freunde fühlten sich auch ganz wohl auf dem teil


----------



## aufstand (17. Mai 2004)

Tja, das Problem an der Sache ist, dass man nocht wie in anderen wissenschaftlichen Bereichen mit festgelegten Richtlinien und Vogaben an die Sache gehen kann....Leider ist das Wesen Mensch in der Beziehung zu sehr anatomisch unterschiedlich geformt. Dazu kommt eine nicht Kalkulierbare Größe X im Bezug auf Korpergewicht und Sitzposition. 

Ich hatte auch eine Zeit deftige Probleme mit dem Sattel.....in dem Fall mit dem "Flite". Im Nachhinein für mich der schlechteste Sattel den ich je gefahren bin.....natürlich sehr subjektiv betrachtet 
. 
Der SLR ist, obwohl er kleiner und härter aussieht, schon besser nur m.E. für eine etwas härtere Gangart nicht geeignet da zu empfindlich

Zwei Dinge sind nach meiner Erfahrung besonders wichtig bei der Auswahl:
1. Der Sattel muss Probe gefahren werden!
2. Die Hose (Unterwäsche) sollte hochwertig sein und damit meine ich nicht die 7-8 Euro Buchse von Tchibo! Das sieht Joreg schon ganz richtig.

Die Sitzposition muss auch unbedingt stimmen, wegen der Balance und Druckverteilung.

Leider wird oft bei der Auswahl der Komponenten auf jeden Sch...  Wert gelegt nur der Sattel kommt dann von der Stange (z.B. "Flight"!!)

Ich komme aus der Urologie und kann dir nur raten sich eingehend mit der Asuwahl des Sattels zu beschäftigen.......ansonsten hilft dir in ein paar Jahren auch ein PDE 5 Hemmer (z.B. VIAGRA) nicht mehr groß weiter......


----------



## dubbel (18. Mai 2004)

du gehst von falschen voraussetzungen aus:  


			
				Grunz schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann die Schuhgrösse bestimmen, Trikotgrösse, Handschuhgrösse......alles ist messbar......



beispiel "schuh" ist ja das beste: 
du kannst zwar deine schuhgröße messen, aber per versandhandel einen passenden schuh zu finden, ist genau so glückssache wie der richtige sattel. 
größe 42 ist bei sidi anders als bei northwave und bei denen wieder anders als specialized... 

zu deiner frage - du kannst dich ja mal auf nen kopierer setzen und dann ausmessen. 
wär ein vorschlag an die industrie: butt-scanning.


----------



## spOOky fish (18. Mai 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zu deiner frage - du kannst dich ja mal auf nen kopierer setzen und dann ausmessen.
> wär ein vorschlag an die industrie: butt-scanning.



nicht vergessen einen abzug an fastmike zu schicken


----------



## Eisenbeißer (18. Mai 2004)

aufstand schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme aus der Urologie und kann dir nur raten sich eingehend mit der Asuwahl des Sattels zu beschäftigen.......ansonsten hilft dir in ein paar Jahren auch ein PDE 5 Hemmer (z.B. VIAGRA) nicht mehr groß weiter......



Naja, es soll ja nur die Fruchtbarkeit aufgrund der hohen Temperatur in den Hoden beeinflussen, aber die Potenz????? Davon hab ich ja noch nie gehört.....?   

Grüße Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (18. Mai 2004)

Eisenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, es soll ja nur die Fruchtbarkeit aufgrund der hohen Temperatur in den Hoden beeinflussen, aber die Potenz????? Davon hab ich ja noch nie gehört.....?
> 
> Grüße Alex



nö? natürlich beinflusst das die potenz:

klick


----------



## aufstand (18. Mai 2004)

Eisenbeißer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, es soll ja nur die Fruchtbarkeit aufgrund der hohen Temperatur in den Hoden beeinflussen, aber die Potenz????? Davon hab ich ja noch nie gehört.....?
> 
> Grüße Alex



Die Temperatur der Hoden ist eher nebensächlich.....Nun gut, dass hemmt ein wenig die Produktioin der Spermien, aber das kann ja auch mal gut ganz sein.....vor allem im Frühling 

Der permanente Druck aud das Perineum und damit auf die alles entscheidenen Nerven ist der Außlöser, für Taubheit und Schmerzen.
Dazu kommt, dass durch die ständige Vibrationen, unter anderem auch auf die Prostata, das Krebsrisiko ansteigt.

Und jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz, wenn der Schöpfer gewollt hätte, das wir Stundenlang auf dem Rad sitzen, müssten wir da unten einen "Rad-Knochen" haben und der Sattel wäre weniger von Bedeutung....


----------



## Die Hilfee (18. Mai 2004)

[blöder-kommentar]

Wenn man beim Fahren (sitzend natürlich) schaffst eine Erektion zu
bekommen, dann ist es nicht nur der richtige Sattel, sondern auch noch
die richtige 'Einstellung'.
Oder: Wenne 'n Ständer kriechst, dann hasse alles richtich jemacht.

[/blöder-kommentar]


----------



## geopard (18. Mai 2004)

aber gut.

einen guter sattel war mal der vetta sl
der wurde mit meinem streetspeedbike gestohlen,

mfg


----------



## Eisenbeißer (19. Mai 2004)

Ui, jetzt bin ich aber leicht    (und das ist ernst gemeint)

@Aufstand

danke für die super Erklärung, ist wirklich interessant 

Grüße Alex


----------



## dubbel (16. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> zu deiner frage - du kannst dich ja mal auf nen kopierer setzen und dann ausmessen.
> wär ein vorschlag an die industrie: butt-scanning.


die realität hat meine dumme idee überholt: 
in der aktuellen tour werden nicht nur sattelbreiten vermessen, sondern es wird auch vorgeschlagen, sich auf ein stück wellpappe zu setzen, um den abstand der sitzknochen zu messen. 
tja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Juni 2004)

Ehrlich gesagt erscheint mir dieser Aspekt mit dem Ausmessen der Sitzknochen vernünftig. Dabei haben die ja auch die "effektive" Sattelbreite ermittelt. Es zeigt sich da ja auch, dass ein breiter Sattel nicht unbedingt auch breit sein muss.


----------



## THE_DUSCHE (16. Juni 2004)

hilft gegen das oben genannte männliche problem ein sattel mit aussparung?
minimiert dieser die belastung oder gibt es da keinen wirklichen unterschied zu den normalen sätteln?
dusche


----------



## aufstand (16. Juni 2004)

THE_DUSCHE schrieb:
			
		

> hilft gegen das oben genannte männliche problem ein sattel mit aussparung?
> minimiert dieser die belastung oder gibt es da keinen wirklichen unterschied zu den normalen sätteln?
> dusche



Klares Jein!! Der Sattel muss zu dir un deinem A.... passen. Du musst dich darauf wohl fühlen....und mit wohl fühlen meine ich ab 3 Stunden aufwärts sitzend auf dem Ding.
Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass ein Fully schon eine Menge ausmacht und direkte Stöße weiter minimiert. Problem ist nicht nur der perineale Druck 
sondern es die Kombination aus Dauerdruck und ständigen Stößen.
Da ist es letztendlich egal, ob der Sattel eine Aussparrung hat oder nicht.
Dazu kommet noch, dass die ganze Sache auch noch altersabhängig ist.
Nur um mal locker ein wenig Panik zu verbreiten; Die Zahl der impotenten Männer steigt ständig und amerikanische Forscher gehen davon aus, dass bis zu 30% der Männer ab 30!!!! schon zeitweise keine L.... mehr bekommen.
Sportler und dazu zählen wir ohne Frage, kommen da im Schnitt deutlich besser weg 


Kleines Beispiel: Ich komme sehr gut mir Specialized Sätteln zurecht, genau gesagt den S-Works Sätteln. Der ist sehr schmal und hat eine Aussparrung. Jetzt hatte ich ein schönes Modell auf E-Bäh ergattert, allerdings eine Rennradversion. Schnell montiert und bewundert mit den schönen roten Ecken und so..... Toll. Ihr kennt das ja alle, wenn man was neues am Rädchen hat muss das erst mal bewundert und vor allem allen gezeigt werden, ist schließlich Liebe 

.....Am WE dann lange Ausfahrt, keine zwei Stunden auf dem Ding und ich wusste nicht mehr wie ich auf dem verdammten Teil schmerzfrei bis nach Hause komme sollte. Die nur geringfügig andere Form der RR Version passt also absolut nicht zu meinem Hintern.....klassischer Fehlkauf.  

Den alten also wieder montiert und jetzt heißt es das Ding wieder los werden.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, einen Sattel muss man(n) Probe fahren, der ist ebenso wichtig, wenn nicht wichtiger, als Reifen und Co.

Die Idee mit dem ausmessen und anpassen hört sich gut an, nur wie soll dann der Sattel beschaffen sein? Dann müsste man ja, korrelierend zu Schuhen und den Klamotten verschiedene Größen anbieten........teurer Spaß für die Hersteller!

Pauschal könnte ich die These vertreten, dass wenn man nach 5 Stündiger Ausfahrt heim kehrt und dann nach dem Duschen sofort bei seiner Süßen anlegen kann (Zustimmung der Partnerin bitte vorab einholen!) einen vernünftigen Sattel hat........(Nicht Jugendfreier Inhalt, diese Thread löscht sich genau 5 Sekunden nach dem lesen selbst)


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2004)

aufstand schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit dem ausmessen und anpassen hört sich gut an, nur wie soll dann der Sattel beschaffen sein? Dann müsste man ja, korrelierend zu Schuhen und den Klamotten verschiedene Größen anbieten.......teurer Spaß für die Hersteller!


die verschiedenen größen gibt es bereits, allerdings nicht modell x von hersteller y in größen M, L, XL, sondern modell x ist breit, modell y ist schmal.


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> die verschiedenen größen gibt es bereits, allerdings nicht modell x von hersteller y in größen M, L, XL, sondern modell x ist breit, modell y ist schmal.




die breite allein als merkmal ist ziemlich sinnlos. fizik gobi, die selle italia modelle flite und slr haben in etwa die selbe breite. der slr ist recht flach und passt mir ganz gut. der flite hat einen rel. kleinen radius auf der sitzfläche, fällt also links u. rechts rel. schnell ab, ebenso der gobi. die letztgenannten sind für mich untauglich.

sieh signatur


----------



## dubbel (17. Juni 2004)

s.o.: 


			
				Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> [...]. Dabei haben die ja auch die "effektive" Sattelbreite ermittelt.
> Es zeigt sich da ja auch, dass ein breiter Sattel nicht unbedingt auch breit sein muss.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Juni 2004)

Wie verhält sich denn der Vergleich von SLR TransAm zum Normalen, denn der TransAM hat mir verdammt im Bereicht der Aussparung gedrückt, bezüglich der Breite ist er tatsächlich breiter als der Flite (funktionell). Wie mache sich die gerade Baumform bei vorgebeugtem Sitzen bemerkbar? Danke.


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Juni 2004)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> s.o.:



@ carnifex

wie ist "effektive breite" definiert? welche größen fließen ein?

edit:

zum slr: ich kenn den normalen nicht, aber der trans am ist mir mittlerweile zu hart, ansonsten funktioniert er bei mir prima, ohne druckstellen an ungewöhnlichen stellen.

kannst du mal ein paar vergleichswerte posten?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Juni 2004)

Die Tour meint damit die tatsächliche flache Auflagefläche der Sitzknochen, ohne dass durch eine Wölbung in der Mitte vorher der Dammbereich Druck aufnimmt. Und da mal als Beispiel, der Flite ist zwar 14cm breit, hat aber einen engeren Radius => nur 9,4cm effektiv. Der Selle San Marco 15cm breit , stark gewölbt 7,9cm effektiv   . Der SLR GelFlow TA sogar nur 12,8cm aber 11,5cm efektiv. Der SLR Transam wird übrigens bei PaulLange mit 13,9 Realbreite angegeben, TNC gibt ihm aber nur 12,8.


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Juni 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tour meint damit die tatsächliche flache Auflagefläche der Sitzknochen, ohne dass durch eine Wölbung in der Mitte vorher der Dammbereich Druch aufnimmt. Und da mal als Beispiel, der Flite ist zwar 14cm breit, hat aber einen engeren Radius => nur 9,4cm effektiv. Der Selle San Marco 15cm breit , stark gewölbt 7,9cm effektiv   . Der SLR GelFlow TA sogar nur 12,8cm aber 11,5cm efektiv. Der SLR Transam wird übrigens bei PaulLange mit 13,9 Realbreite angegeben, TNC gibt ihm aber nur 12,8.



Vielen dank, sehr aufschlussreich!
sind auch neuere modelle dabei? slk, arione?
oder auch der vitesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tjp (17. Juni 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> @ carnifex
> 
> wie ist "effektive breite" definiert? welche größen fließen ein?



Die Tour hat dazu die Breite der Sättel gemessen und zwar durfte die Stelle maximal 1cm unter der Kammlinie des Sattels liegen. Das heißt, wenn der Sattel stark zur Seite abfällt, dann drückt der Kamm gerade in den empfindlichen Dammbereich und Du sitzt gar nicht auf den Sitzknochen. Und der Sattel ist effektiv deutlich schmäler, als über die gesamte Breite gemessen.

Um den eigenen Sitzknochenabstand zu bestimmen, hilft der Versuch mit der Wellpappe.

Nach obiger Definition hatten die Sättel folgende Breiten
SI Flite Titan  9,4cm
   SLR Carbonio  9,8cm
   SLR XP Gel Flow 11,5cm
Selle San Marco Rolls 7,9cm
   Aspide FX  10,9cm
   Era Arrowhead 10,0cm
AX Lightness Sprint 10,1cm
Tune Speedneedle 9,3cm
Fizik Aliante 9,7cm
   Arione 9,6cm
   Vitesse 11,2cm

Sie haben des weiteren auch noch die Durchblutung gemessen. Da schnitten die Sättel mit "Loch" am besten ab, allerdings waren die besten "normalen" Sättel besser als die schlechten mit Komfortsättel.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Juni 2004)

Noch etwas, der durchschnittliche MännerSitzknochenabstand war bei deren 14 Probanden 10,5 cm .

Die Durchblutungswerte waren aber doch nicht allein mit der effektiven Sitzbreite korelliert haben. Denn der breite Vitesse lag dabei trotzdem deutlich hinter bspw. dem Flite zurück.


----------



## tjp (17. Juni 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> zum slr: ich kenn den normalen nicht, aber der trans am ist mir mittlerweile zu hart, ansonsten funktioniert er bei mir prima, ohne druckstellen an ungewöhnlichen stellen.



Ich fahre den SLR, an einem ungefederten Rad. Er ist hart, trotzdem sehr angenehm. Die Polsterung unter den Sitzknochen ist wirklich minimal. Die XP, Trans Am und Gel Flow Varianten sind wohl alle stärker gepolstert.

Allerdings sollen die Sättel mit Loch alle am Rand des Lochs stärker drücken als die klassischen Sättel. Im Zweifelsfall hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Juni 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Die Durchblutungswerte waren aber doch nicht allein mit der effektiven Sitzbreite korelliert haben. Denn der breite Vitesse lag dabei trotzdem deutlich hinter bspw. dem Flite zurück.



hinsichtlich durchblutung?
hab jetzt den vitesse geordert. mal sehen ob sich das in der praxis bewahrheitet. wenn der nicht passt kommt der nächste ins haus - slk.

interessante geschichte.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Juni 2004)

Genau, hinsichtlich der Durchblutung. Der Vitesse ließ in deren Tests ca.30% weniger Blut durch als der Flite. Allerdings hatten die dafür auch nur einen Probanden, meinten aber, dass es immerhin eine Tendenz sei, die sich auch mit der Erfahrung anderer decke.


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Juni 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, hinsichtlich der Durchblutung. Der Vitesse ließ in deren Tests ca.30% weniger Blut durch als der Flite. Allerdings hatten die dafür auch nur einen Probanden, meinten aber, dass es immerhin eine Tendenz sei, die sich auch mit der Erfahrung anderer decke.



kann schon sein, denn diesbezüglich hatte ich mit dem flite keine probleme. und 30% weniger will ja nix heißen wenn der bezugswert entsprechend groß ist .
ich werd mir die tour mal zu genüte führen.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (17. Juni 2004)

Naja k.A.. Ich glaub der Bezugswert ist die normale Durchblutung mit 100%, der Flite ca. 65% und der Vitesse dann mit ca. 35%.


----------



## spOOky fish (17. Juni 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Naja k.A.. Ich glaub der Bezugswert ist die normale Durchblutung mit 100%, der Flite ca. 65% und der Vitesse dann mit ca. 35%.




das ist auch noch ok, wenn man das mit werten aus der letzten mb vergleicht. viele loch-lose sättel lagen da bei 10%!


----------



## schlammdiva (18. Juni 2004)

Grunz schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss doch möglich sein, den Allerwertesten irgendwie zu vermessen......Abstand der Sitzknochen....Pobreite oder irgendwas......um ohne 43421 Sättel ausprobieren zu müssen ( teuer ) den passenden Sattel zu finden.......
> 
> ?????


 
Wieso teuer? In einem vernünftigen Bikeladen kann man Sättel mitnehmen, ausprobieren und wenn sie nicht passen zurückgeben.

Mein Männe fährt den Selle Italia Flite TriGel und hat keine Sitz- und Potenzpobleme glaubt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufstand (18. Juni 2004)

@spookyfish
Der Vitesse ist, vorausgesetzt er passt auf deinen A..., ein Super Sattel.

Jetzt muss ich ob gewollt oder nicht mal kurz einharken...

Der Test in der Tour und der MB (den habe ich selber) ist ja gut gemeint, aber......
Setzen wir mal unten an und gehen von mehreren 100.000 Radfahren aus, die dazu alle unterschiedliche Fahrräder, Fahrstile, Körpergöße, Körpergewicht, Sitzpositionen....*schnapp*...etc haben, dann ist das von den Magazinen als "Test" bezeichnete Prozedere, nimmt man nur mal rein grundätzliche biostatistiche Vorlagen als Evaluationschema.....absoluter Blödsinn. 
Allenfalls ein Stichproben-Test, mit - in dem Fall nicht mal ansatzweisem Realitätsbezug....oder kurz gesagt: Nett gemeint...
Wenn wir in der Medizin so arbeiten würden, dann hätten wir keine Kassenproblematik, sondern Mercedes Benz hätte Lieferprobleme bei der S-Klasse für die zahlreichen Bonzen-Bestatter. 

@schlammdiva
Klar man kann in seinem Shop den Sattel mitnehmen und testen, nur liefert auch dieser nur seine Standardmodelle ohne entsprechende Größentabelle/formen Marke Durchschnittspo, womit wir wieder am Anfang wären.... 

....und ich schenke dir Glauben, glückwunsch zu deinem (noch) gesunden Mann.....!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Juni 2004)

Dann bleibt einem ja trotzdem nur solange die Sättel auf Verdacht durchzuprobieren, bis dann mal einer dabei ist, der einem zu taugen scheint und das stell ich auch erst Jahre später fest?!


----------



## aufstand (18. Juni 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bleibt einem ja trotzdem nur solange die Sättel auf Verdacht durchzuprobieren, bis dann mal einer dabei ist der einem zu taugen scheint und das stell ich auch erst Jahre später fest?!



Im Prinzip ist das wohl leider so...
Wenn man etwas Erfahrung hat bemerkt man zumindest früher wenn er nicht passt.
Versetz dich mal in die Lage des MTB Novizen, der wird erst mal lange Zeit mit einem Sattel fahren der ihm gehörig den Spaß minimieren kann. 
Und ich bin mir sicher, das geht vielen so.... 
Ich kann mir leider auch keine "Allround" Lösung für das Problemchen vorstellen. Da ist aber definitiv Handlungsbedarf von Seiten der Hersteller.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (18. Juni 2004)

Ich denke das gilt für mich auch so. Der Original Stevenssattel hatte eine steife Schale und war krass schmal. 

Hatte mir letztes Jahr den Flite gekauft, weil der vorige zu schmal war, aber mit der tatsächlichen Krümmung die auch der Flite hat komme ich bei längeren Fahrten auch nicht so gut zurecht. Jedenfalls drückt es in der Mitte dennoch gerne, trotz Mulde. 

Brauche demnach wohl einen weniger gewölbten Sattel. 

Ob der SLR oder der SLK da besser geeignet sind? 

Die machen ja einen flacheren Eindruck. Der SLR TransAm war´s auch nicht bei mir, denn am Rande der Aussparung hat sich selbige genüsslich in den Dammbereich eingegraben.


----------



## Z-Brake (19. Juni 2004)

Die Hilfee schrieb:
			
		

> [blöder-kommentar]
> 
> Wenn man beim Fahren (sitzend natürlich) schaffst eine Erektion zu
> bekommen, dann ist es nicht nur der richtige Sattel, sondern auch noch
> ...


 Das klingt gar nicht so blöd! Wenn man es tatsächlich noch schafft, eine Erektion zu bekommen, dann muß die Durchblutung noch gut sein. Man müßte dann auch merken, ob Nerven abgedrückt werden.

 Ist bloß etwas schwierig, das in der Öffentlichkeit zu testen .


----------



## spOOky fish (22. Juni 2004)

schlammdiva schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso teuer? In einem vernünftigen Bikeladen kann man Sättel mitnehmen, ausprobieren und wenn sie nicht passen zurückgeben.



und wer soll den angetesten sattel kaufen?

und einzelne testsättel sind bei der modellvielfalt bei bspw. selle italia recht praxisfern.
wenn der hersteller keine zur verfügung stellt, wie bspw. fizik, ist man recht aufgeschmissen, weil der kleine bikladen sich sowas einfach net leisten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spOOky fish (22. Juni 2004)

Zeffel schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt gar nicht so blöd! Wenn man es tatsächlich noch schafft, eine Erektion zu bekommen, dann muß die Durchblutung noch gut sein. Man müßte dann auch merken, ob Nerven abgedrückt werden.



es ist ja nicht nur die durchblutung, ich konnte folgende hauptprobleme erkenen die voneinander unabhängig auftraten:

- damm wundscheuern
- eingeschlafenes teil
- sitzbeschwerden auf den sitzknochen

einen sattel der nicht mindestens eines der drei genannten problem verursacht, hatte ich noch nicht.


----------



## FuzzyLogic (22. Juni 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> es ist ja nicht nur die durchblutung, ich konnte folgende hauptprobleme erkenen die voneinander unabhängig auftraten:
> 
> - damm wundscheuern
> - eingeschlafenes teil
> - sitzbeschwerden auf den sitzknochen



Problem eins hatte ich erst einmal, da bemerkte ich aber hinterher, das ich die Sattelhoehe falsch eingestellt hatte.

Problem zwei hatte ich unter bestimmten Bedingungen (sehr lange Strecken ohne aus dem Sattel zu gehen) auf allen Saetteln, die ich ausprobiert habe bis zu meinem jetzigen Sattel (Specialized BG2), da kommt das auch auf langen Strecken in unbewegter Position nicht vor.

Dafuer habe ich bei dem Sattel jetzt Problem drei.


----------



## Bettina (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe da noch zwei Fragen zu:
Ab wann weiß ich das der Sattel nie passen wird? so von wegen Einfahrzeit, reichen da 300 km oder dauert das länger?  
Und wo finde ich denn zu den einzelnen Satteln die reale Breite? (Ja den Beitrag weiter oben habe ich gelesen, danke! ) Und um wieviel sollte er breiter oder schmäler sein als meine Sitzknochen auseinander stehen?  

Mein primäres Problem sind schmerzende Sitzknochen, gefolgt von wundsein der Hautpartie auf eben dieser Höhe....

Gruß Bettina


----------



## aufstand (8. Juli 2004)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe da noch zwei Fragen zu:
> Ab wann weiß ich das der Sattel nie passen wird? so von wegen Einfahrzeit, reichen da 300 km oder dauert das länger?
> Und wo finde ich denn zu den einzelnen Satteln die reale Breite? (Ja den Beitrag weiter oben habe ich gelesen, danke! ) Und um wieviel sollte er breiter oder schmäler sein als meine Sitzknochen auseinander stehen?
> ...



Hi,

also für Frauen muss ein Sattel kürzer und breiter sein, als die handelsüblichen Männermodelle.
Es gibt aber auch da von den verschiedenen Anbietern extra auf die weibliche physis abgetimmte Produkte, die dir entgegen kommen sollten.

Ein genaues Maß eben für deinen Po wird es wohl aber auch leider nicht geben......warum soll es den Frauen da auch besser gehen als uns 

Gruß....


----------



## Beff1 (8. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke das gilt für mich auch so. Der Original Stevenssattel hatte eine steife Schale und war krass schmal.
> 
> Hatte mir letztes Jahr den Flite gekauft, weil der vorige zu schmal war, aber mit der tatsächlichen Krümmung die auch der Flite hat komme ich bei längeren Fahrten auch nicht so gut zurecht. Jedenfalls drückt es in der Mitte dennoch gerne, trotz Mulde.
> 
> ...





Hey Carnifex,
mir gehts ganz genauso. Ich habe nun beim Händler den orig. Stevens Sattel durch einen Flite Trans Am ersetzt, der mich leider auch nicht zufriedenstellt. Bei mir ists aber weniger der Mittenbereich. Ich komme mit den beiden hinteren "Backen" des Sattels nicht klar.

Ich habe mir bei ibäh nun vor 2 Tagen einen SLR XP für 55 Euro geschnappt. Mal sehen wie der ist. Den anderen gebe ich beim Händler zurück. Ich werde berichten (wenn´s jemanden interessiert)


----------



## Deleted 8297 (8. Juli 2004)

Auf jeden. Das ist immer interessant. Ich habe mir jetzt für mein City Rad den Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel besorgt. Mal sehen wie der sich fährt, war halt mal was günstiger.


----------



## trekkinger (14. Juli 2004)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir bei ibäh nun vor 2 Tagen einen SLR XP für 55 Euro geschnappt. Mal sehen wie der ist. Den anderen gebe ich beim Händler zurück. Ich werde berichten (wenn´s jemanden interessiert)


Und, wie isser?



Ich habe erst den Red X Superlight getestet:

Nix für meinen Hintern.
Speziell beim Bergauffahren drückte dieser im Dammbereich.
Ab KM 35 dann in der Nähe der Sitzknochen mit einhergehender Durchblutungsstörung in den Beininnenseiten.
Im Wiegetritt ging das so langsam wieder zurück.
Ich: 65,5-68,5KG schwer; Sitzknochen ca. 10-10,5 cm auseinander.


Bisher ist mein Selle Italia PROLINK GEL FLOW noch am besten.



Trotzdem noch nicht optimal ab Kilometer 40 ca...
ICH SUCHE WEITER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beff1 (15. Juli 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Und, wie isser?




Kann ich noch nicht sagen. Er war leider erst heute in der Post    ...obwohl ich schon seit Montag drauf gewartet habe.

Den beim Händler gekauften Flite (65 ) habe ich jetzt mal gegen einen Fizik Nisene (49 ) getauscht. (Der Händler hat anstandslos gleich die Differenz von 16 gezückt und gemeint: "Wenn der a ned passt, kommst halt wieder. Wir finden schon was für Dich!" ....(SUPER HÄNDLER!!!)

Der Nisene ist nicht schlecht, wenn ich auch einige Probleme hatte mit der richtigen Einstellung...was aber wohl eher auf meine Sch...$. Oxygen Sattelstütze zurückzuführen ist. Der Sattel ist mir mehrmals an der Aufnahme der Stütze nach hinten gekippt, weil ich mit dem AlienTool die Schraube nicht fest genug anziehen konnte....das hat genervt. (Der Nisene ist aber wohl von der Polsterung her ein absolutes Gegenteil zum SLR....ist eher ein Tourensattel und der SLR ein Racer....naja...ich werds sehen)

...werde dann am WE den SLR XP testen und berichten


----------



## Deleted 8297 (15. Juli 2004)

Bitte unbedingt schnellstens bewerten. 

Ich hatte jetzt mal einen günstigen Selle Italia XO Genuine Gel ausprobiert. Obwohl der auch 14cm breit ist wie der Flite wirkt der noch einiges schmaler. Jedenfalls drückt der mir recht zügig im Dammbereich und da finde ich den Flite schon nicht so extrem toll. Ob´s wohl jemals einen wirklich passenden Sattel gibt?!


----------



## tomcon (16. Juli 2004)

...ich glaube das wir uns diesen Thread schenken können, weil ich feststellen muß, daß jeder Sattel bei jedem anders ankommt. Da muß ich wohl leider, wie jeder hier probieren, probieren, probieren.....


greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (16. Juli 2004)

tomcon schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich glaube das wir uns diesen Thread schenken können, weil ich feststellen muß, daß jeder Sattel bei jedem anders ankommt. Da muß ich wohl leider, wie jeder hier probieren, probieren, probieren.....
> greetz


Letzendes hast du mit dem probieren recht.
Vielleicht kann man aber Anhaltspunkte geben, wo es drückt.

Falls dann noch jeder sein Gewicht, Sitzknochenweite u. Einsatzgebiet angibt, kann man zumindest den einen oder anderen Sattel ausschliessen.

Ich jedenfalls werde versuchen diesen zu bekommen:





Den Selle Italia XO Trans Am mit Lederüberzug.

Ich habe bereits die Vinylversion (gleiche Form) gefahren. Der war sehr gut, nur leider auch sehr schwitzig.
Mit Leder ist das hoffentlich anders.

Mal gucke...

NICHT AUFGEBEN!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (16. Juli 2004)

Wie ist denn die Breite der TransAm Version. Der Genuine Gel hat zwar maximale 14cm (oder eher 13,5?). Jedenfalls wirkt der recht schmal.


----------



## trekkinger (16. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn die Breite der TransAm Version. Der Genuine Gel hat zwar maximale 14cm (oder eher 13,5?). Jedenfalls wirkt der recht schmal.


Angegeben wird er mit 140x272mm.
Für mich ist jedoch eine Aussparung wichtig.


----------



## Waxweazle (19. Juli 2004)

Moin meine Freunde!
Also zum Thema Sattel kann ich nicht viel besteuern, nur das ich schon meinen Sattel hatte ... den Sattel auf dem mir nix wehtat ... der Sattel den ich über alles geliebt habe und *zack* *boing* *zusch* Da wurd er mir auch schon gestohlen !! Find ich eine Sauerei, denn es war ein Selle Italia Prolink in schönem weiß blauen Sonderfarben !! *schwärm*
Naja und dann legte ich mir einen Selle Italia Trimatic Genuine Gel zu und der is zwar mit den Farben Grün und Schwarz sehr hübsch ... doch nach 20 KM fängt er an zu schmerzen bis ich es denn nach 50 KM nicht mehr spüre ... aber in der zeit is es ne echte quälerei !! die Form is bei beiden ja anders Prolink eher härter aber perfekte Sitzform ... Trimatic nur mittig weicher und sieht "größer" aus !! Also ich persöhnlich schwöre ja auf meinen nicht mehr vorhandenen Prolink !!

Greetz Wax


----------



## Beff1 (20. Juli 2004)

'Sooooo Gutenmorgen,

gestern bin ich endlich zum ersten mal mit dem Selle Italia SLR XP gefahren.

Schmaler, glatter und härter   

Klar war mir: Es wird ein extremer Gegensatz zum Fizik Nisene. Ist es auch. Er ist aber nicht unbequem, aber ich glaube ich bleibe beim Fizik.

Grund: Ich fahre ein Hardtail. Steine & Löcher nimmt die Polsterung des Nisene etwas auf...der SLR kaum.

Geil finde ich beim SLR das glatte Leder, man kommt sich wesentlich beweglicher vor. Auf der strukturierten Oberfläche des Fizik ist es lange nicht so "rutschig"....ist aber sicherlich Geschmackssache.

Naja....ich würde den SLR z.B. an ein Rennrad schrauben. (hab aber keins   )Aufs Bike, wo ich vorwiegend unbefestigte Wege fahre, ziehe ich den Nisene vor weil er doch um einiges komfortabler ist und ein paar Schläge wegsteckt....dafür wiegt er ja auch das doppelte

Beim Nisene hat mir der Hintern am Sonntag nach 3 Stunden ein klein wenig geschmerzt, beim SLR XP gestern bereits nach 1 Stunde ziemlich.....aber der SLR XP war immer noch um einiges bequemer als der Flite Trans Am...

Bevor ich ihn verkaufe, werd ich aber morgen nochmal eine Runde drehen.... er sieht einfach zu geil aus....vielleicht passt er ja doch   

Achja: Wenn jemand den SLR XP haben will (1x montiert, morgen das zweite mal beritten, 50 + Versand. Bitte PM)


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
ich hab mir auch gerade bei E einen SLR XP geordert, der müßte morgen kommen. Bin dann auch mal gespannt wie der sich verhält.

Was war denn das Problem mit dem Flite Trans Am?


----------



## Beff1 (20. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich hab mir auch gerade bei E einen SLR XP geordert, der müßte morgen kommen. Bin dann auch mal gespannt wie der sich verhält.




Carnifex, wäre super wenn Du dann Deine Eindrücke schildern würdest. (BTW: Was hast bezahlt für den SLR XP?)

Fährst Du Fully oder Hardtail?





			
				Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Was war denn das Problem mit dem Flite Trans Am?




Er passte meinem Arsch irgendwie gar nicht. Er fühlte sich am Hintern härter an als der SLR XP. Die Aussparung die eigentlich Entlastung bringen soll, empfand ich als Belastung. Der Bereich wo die Aussparung beginnt hat am Damm gedrückt.
Mein doch etwas breiterer Hintern hat zuwenig Auflagefläche gefunden und drückte somit auf die wenigen Stellen, auf denen er auflag.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juli 2004)

48,51 + Versand.

Das was du über den Flite TA schilderst habe ich ähnlich am SLR TA gefunden. Wenn ich weit genug hinten saß und somit die flachen Ohren nutzen konnte ging es. Saß ich aber mal nicht ganz am Ende, dann hatte ich auch Druck im Dammbereich. Das kam nach kurzer Zeit dann soweit, dass ich schon eine Abneigung hatte auf das Bike zu steigen.

Nach der "effektiven Sitzbreite" ist der SLR laut TOUR ja sogar 5mm breiter als der Flite. Ich hoffe, dass sich das positiv auswirken wird.

Ich fahre ein Hardtail.


----------



## Beff1 (20. Juli 2004)

Naja....dann schau mal das Du das Ding montierst und probefährst...ich bin gespannt auf Dein Urteil.

Ich teste derweil noch etwas mit der korrekten Sitzeinstellung meines SLR XP.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (20. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der "effektiven Sitzbreite" ist der SLR laut TOUR ja sogar 5mm breiter als der Flite. Ich hoffe, dass sich das positiv auswirken wird.


Hast du den Bericht vorliegen?
Wenn ja, ware es echt super, wenn du den Scannen, fotografieren oder so könntest.

Im Gegenzug würde ich das mit dem Artikel aus der MountainBike 6/2004 "Vorsicht Impotenz- 20 Sättel im Klinik-Test" machen.  

Wenn du den Bericht nicht hast oder das techn. nicht machen kannst, steht das Angebot natürlich trotzdem.

-break-

Ich habe mir heute den Selle Italia XO mit Lederbezug bestellt, den ich bereits  als schwitzige, aber sehr bequeme Vinylversion fuhr.




Bin mal gespannt.

Sobald der da ist u. ich ihn ausprob. habe, werde ich berichten


----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ja ich habe den Artikel hier und werde in den kommenden Tagen mal schaun, ob ich den digitalisieren kann.


----------



## trekkinger (21. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ja ich habe den Artikel hier und werde in den kommenden Tagen mal schaun, ob ich den digitalisieren kann.



OK, ich werde das meinesgleichen auch tun.
Wenn´s recht ist, mache ich daraus eine PDF-Datei.

Brauche nur noch deine Mail-Adresse per PN!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo mein SLR XP ist da    .

Erstmal die wichtigsten Sachen. Er ist 5g leichter als angegeben, 160g. Die Polsterung ist dünn und recht weich und die Schale hart, ich habe ihn montiert und werde ihn heute Abend mal probefahren. Danach gibt es mehr.


----------



## Beff1 (21. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mein SLR XP ist da    .
> 
> Erstmal die wichtigsten Sachen. Er ist 5g leichter als angegeben, 160g. Die Polsterung ist dünn und recht weich und die Schale hart, ich habe ihn montiert und werde ihn heute Abend mal probefahren. Danach gibt es mehr.




Super! Ja fahr mal...ich mach jetzt dann auch noch einen Ritt mit ihm (Enningalm) und berichte dann wieder


----------



## Smooth* (21. Juli 2004)

Hmm, der normale SLR hat doch ein Titangestell, das der XP nicht hat oder?

Dadurch relativiert sich das mehr an Polsterung doch wieder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus996 (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

und wie ist der SLR XP bisher so? Der direkte Vergleich zum Fizik Nisene wäre interessant...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. Juli 2004)

Smooth* schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, der normale SLR hat doch ein Titangestell, das der XP nicht hat oder?
> 
> Dadurch relativiert sich das mehr an Polsterung doch wieder?


Laut Selle Italia wiegt das TTi (Tubular Titan) Gestell 45g und das TVx (Tubular Vanox) 50g. So groß ist der Unterschied im Gestell demnach nicht.

Ich konnte den Sattel gestern leider nicht mehr probefahren, ich war beim Mexikaner, lecker....


----------



## Beff1 (22. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte den Sattel gestern leider nicht mehr probefahren, ich war beim Mexikaner, lecker....




 ????     =>       Du sollst Doch Deinen Sattel testen !!!   


Ich habe mich gestern *gegen* den SLR XP entschieden. Definitv. Ich bleibe beim Nisene.

Der SLR ist mir einfach zu hart. Mag sein, das ich am Popo ein Weichei bin.....keine Ahnung. Er schmerzt und das is nix. Mit dem Nisene kann ich auch mit dem Hardtail meistens im Sattel bleiben - er federt das weg. Der XP überträgt jeden Stoss direkt auf meine Sitzknochen...das gefällt mir nicht.

Der Nisene wiegt ~120g mehr....naja....die nehm ich halt an mir ab, dann passt das auch wieder


----------



## Smooth* (22. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Laut Selle Italia wiegt das TTi (Tubular Titan) Gestell 45g und das TVx (Tubular Vanox) 50g. So groß ist der Unterschied im Gestell demnach nicht.
> 
> Ich konnte den Sattel gestern leider nicht mehr probefahren, ich war beim Mexikaner, lecker....



Ich mein nicht primär das Gewicht, sonder die Flexibilität des Materials...

Titan soll ja relativ stark flexen und dadurch einen gewissen Komfort bieten, wie das bei Vanox ist weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (22. Juli 2004)

Achso, das war dein Anliegen. Flexen tut es schon, wie das im direkten Vergleich zum Titan ist, da bin ich überfragt.

Ich bin den Sattel heute mal eine Stunde gefahren. Irgendwie scheint der schmaler zu sein als angegeben, nur 13cm anstatt 13,9cm wie bei Paul Lange angegeben.

Der Sattel ist wirklich hart, das kann man nicht anders sagen, allerdings war weit und breit nichts eingeschlafen, was beim Flite schon manchmal nach kurzer Zeit passiert ist. Ich werde den SLR XP mal weiter testen und sehen ob sich mein Hintern daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Beff1 (23. Juli 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel ist wirklich hart, das kann man nicht anders sagen, allerdings war weit und breit nichts eingeschlafen, was beim Flite schon manchmal nach kurzer Zeit passiert ist. Ich werde den SLR XP mal weiter testen und sehen ob sich mein Hintern daran gewöhnt.




Wie sind denn Deine Körpermaße?
Größe?
Gewicht?

Ich kann mich mom. auch nicht entscheiden. Nach zwei ausritten mit dem Selle, finde ich ihn -wie Du auch- äußerst hart. Aber ich finde auch, der sehr gut zu meinem Arsch passt.
Gestern bin ich wieder mit montiertem Fizik gefahren....das ist wie eine Couch dagegen. Er hat kein glattes Leder, also "klebt" man ein bisschen, was ich nicht so gut finde und er ist insgesamt wuchtiger. Ich meine damit geht einiges an Bewegungsfreiheit verloren.

Sollte jmd mitlesen der den SLR XP schon länger fährt: Gewöhnt man sich an die härte? Passen tut er ja. Wenn ich ihn jetz 500km fahre....spüre ich dann die "harte Sau"  nicht mehr   

Danke


----------



## Deleted 8297 (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo, ich bin 1,83m groß und ca. 89Kg "leicht" .


----------



## NeoX (23. Juli 2004)

Hallo  ,


habe seit gestern auch einen neuen Sattel . Den Aventis von Selle Bassano ! 
Und der sitzt sicht extrem gut . Nicht weich , aber auch nicht Hart    .
Also genau richtig wie ich meinen würde .


Wollte mir ja auch erst einen SLX XP holen , nur der Preis wae mir bissl hoch     , desshalb dieser "Ersatz"-Sattel   ,der wohl die nächsten 2-3000 Kilometer drauf bleibt . 

Ich hab ihn bei meinem Bike-Shop für 16,20    bekommen , bei bikeimperium.de kostet er so : 24,90  ...   

Test the Best !   

MFG NeoX


----------



## Beff1 (24. Juli 2004)

Kurze Info: War vorhin beim Händler und habe den doch zu weichen Nisene gegen einen Sattel von Tomac getauscht. 
Dieser hat glattes Leder (den Microtex bezug des Fizik  fand ich nicht soooo gut, weil man schlecht rutschte), wiegt ca 200g und hat eine ziemlich identische Form wie der SLR XP. Nur er hat ungefähr doppelt soviel Polsterung wie der XP. Ich bin gespannt......leider kann ich ihn nicht Probefahren, weil es hier regnet wie aus Eimern....


----------



## trekkinger (27. Juli 2004)

@carnifex

Oki Doki, ich habe den Bericht aus der MountainBike 06/2004 fertisch.
Habe es abfotografiert u. im Jpeg-Format möglichst klein gemacht.
Sind insgesamt 8 "Seiten" u. zusammen 2,29MB.

Brauche also nur noch deine eMailadress per PN.


Auch andere können sich gerne melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (16. August 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ja ich habe den Artikel hier und werde in den kommenden Tagen mal schaun, ob ich den digitalisieren kann.


Hi Carnifex!
Wie schauts aus, hast du´s schon probiert?

Wäre echt super, wenn es noch klappen würde, merci.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. August 2004)

Ich bin den SLR XP jetzt mal etwas häufiger gefahren, allerdings immer Strecken von maximal 30km. Das Gerät ist wirklich knackig hart, allerdings geht das mit meinen neuen Hosen und hin und wieder Stehen -also MUSS auch mal ein Trail gefahren werden  - geht das ohne starke Blessuren. Als ich neulich mal mit meiner Freundin unterwegs war und dadurch auch deutlich weniger Kraftvoll reingetreten habe, drückte es am Ende erheblich am linken Sitzknochen. Aber.... Einschlafprobleme hatte ich mit diesem Sattel bisher nicht.


----------



## trekkinger (24. August 2004)

Carnifex schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> , drückte es am Ende erheblich am linken Sitzknochen. Aber.... Einschlafprobleme hatte ich mit diesem Sattel bisher nicht.


Hast du den Sattel vielleicht nicht genau gerade gestellt?

Man kann sowas auch mit ein wenig Feineinstellung verbessern anhand des Neigungswinkels...




Meine Zwischenbilanz mit meinem Selle Italia XO Leder fällt ziemlich durchwachsen aus:
bereits so nach 10 Km bekommt man ein unbequemes Fahrgefühl was sich zwischenzeitlich wieder gibt u. wiederkehrt.
Insgesamt aber scheint die Durchblutung besser zu sein und NACH Touren habe ich weniger "Blessuren". 
Konnte aber nachlesen, dass "unbequeme" Sattel meist besser in punkto Gesundheit sein sollen (danke Carnifex) und umgekehrt.
Noch bin ich mit dem Testen nicht am Ende.

Werde mich nochmal dazu melden...


----------



## Deleted 8297 (24. August 2004)

Ja, das mit der Geradestellung also die Achsenausrichtung zum Oberrohr  kann es gewesen sein, ich habe den Sattel von vorn anvisiert mit 2 "Fingerschnippsen" an der Spitze etwas nach Rechts gedreht, dann war es besser.


----------



## Heizerer (25. August 2004)

keine Ahnung ob es hier um Empfehlungen geht, aber

der FIZIK PAVE  ist genau das richtige für langes MTB-Fahren


----------



## Beff1 (25. August 2004)

Tach die Herren....ich hab nun mittlerweile auch schon einige Hundert Testkilometer mit dem SLR XP hinter mich gebracht....

Fazit: HART!

Momentan habe ich die Sattelspitze leicht nach unten geneigt und den Sattel ingesamt etwas in der Höhe nach unten korrigiert. Besser. Ich komme gerade von einer ~35km Hausrunde und hab zum erstenmal Melkfett (mit Ringelblume   ) an den Hintern geschmiert. Macht sich gut. 

Gestern hab ich mir zu Vergleichszwecken noch einen ganz normalen Flite Titanium in I-net bestellt....weils ja DER Sattel sein soll....mal sehen.

Insgesamt gesehen ist der SLR XP meiner Meinung nach *nichts* für längere Touren >40 km. Daher such ich weiter....

@Heizerer: Den Pave probiere ich als nächstes


----------



## spOOky fish (25. August 2004)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach die Herren....ich hab nun mittlerweile auch schon einige Hundert Testkilometer mit dem SLR XP hinter mich gebracht....
> 
> Fazit: HART!
> 
> ...



eines kann ich dir sagen: wenn dir der slr gepasst hat, dann ist der flite nix für dich. die effektive breite ist hier viel geringer.

probier mal den fizik vitesse, mit dem komm ich prima zurecht. vorher hatte ich auch den slr xp, auf dem ich sehr gut sitzen konnte. leider sitzt sich die "polsterung" durch.


----------



## Fat_Tony (25. August 2004)

Ich hab meinen perfekten Sattel schon gefunden,allerdinsg nur beim Rennrad...wobei der perfekte Sattel ohne die perfekte Einstellung irgendwie auch nichts hilft...!!!Beim MTB bin ich noch auf der Suche nach dem perfekten Sattel....ach ja*seufz*wenn nur nicht das finanzielle die Auswahl so begrenzen würde!!!  !!!
fat_toni


----------



## Heizerer (26. August 2004)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> @Heizerer: Den Pave probiere ich als nächstes



na du hast es ja dicke ... einfach mal alle Sättel kaufen und ausprobieren 

aber Vorsicht, den Fizik PAVE  gibt es in unterschiedlichen Varianten, ich meine die CP [ComfortPerformance] Variante ... die anderen kenne ich nicht, sind aber eher härter nach ihrem Aussehen ...

der PAVE ist auch nur für tiefe Sitzpositionen geeignet, also maximal Lenker und Sattel eine Ebene, aber darum gehts ja hier auch

als ich Fizik Vitesse las, ist mir dann aber endlich gedämmert, daß du weiblich sein könntest, hmmm

ich kann auch nur für meine männlichen 76-79 KG sprechen  ; da arbeitet die flexible Unterschale (+ Polster +Gel) prima mit


Gruß, Heizerer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralu (26. August 2004)

Ich habe auch Probleme den richtigen Sattel zu finden:

Getestet habe ich bisher:

* Selle Flite Gel Flow (nicht schlecht, nicht bei Touren > 3h getestet)
* Specialized BG2 comp (sehr bequem auch für Touren > 3h, aber zu breit um hinter den Sattel zu kommen)
* Selle Fluid (passt mir überhaupt nicht, habe das Gefühl dass mir die Sitzknochen auseinandergedrückt werden, Bewegungsfreiheit ist sehr gut durch glatte Oberfläche)
* ganz neuer Specialized Ultralight, presta valve (erster Eindruck passt,bequem und bietet auch genügend Bewegungsfreiheit)


Den Selle Fluid habe ich gekauft und möchte Ihn gern wieder verkaufen, falls es Interesse gibt bitte per PN melden. Ist ca 100Km getestet worden.

ralu


----------



## spOOky fish (26. August 2004)

Heizerer schrieb:
			
		

> als ich Fizik Vitesse las, ist mir dann aber endlich gedämmert, daß du weiblich sein könntest, hmmm



falsch . lass dich nicht irre machen. mittlerweile wird der sattel als unisex tourensattel gehandelt. ich bin nicht der einzige mit pullermann der einen vitesse fährt.

@ralu

ist der fluid nicht sauschwer? da montier ich lieber omas fehnsehsessel auf die stütze.


----------



## ralu (26. August 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> @ralu
> 
> ist der fluid nicht sauschwer? da montier ich lieber omas fehnsehsessel auf die stütze.
> ....



Wäre eine Alternative aber vergess nicht die Oma vorher rauszunehmen.   


Das Gewicht hat mich natürlich auch gehemmt aber was sind schon 100 oder 200 Gramm, wenn man dafür keine Probleme und Schmerzen mehr hat. Und nachdem der Sattel so super in den Tests abgeschnitten hat habe ich ihn probiert. Kollegen von mir übrigens auch und die haben keinerlei Schwierigkeiten. Ich weiss Test in Zeitschriften usw. aber sie bieten zur Orientierung eine erste Möglichkeit

ralu


----------



## Bettina (27. August 2004)

Hi,
jetzt muß ich mich auch mal wieder melden.
Ich hatte den Selle xo --> der drückte aber übel meine Sitzhöcker   
dann einen von Rose für Frauen: zu breit   
jetzt habe ich auch den Vitesse CP, zum ersten mal tun mir nicht mehr die Sitzhöcker weh   , aber leider schläft mir jetzt das linke Bein ein  Ich würde sagen: mir etwas zu weich.
Mein nächster wird der selle slr xp oder nicht xp, das frage ich mich noch. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen, kennt einer beide?
Grüße B


----------



## spOOky fish (27. August 2004)

Bettina schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> jetzt muß ich mich auch mal wieder melden.
> Ich hatte den Selle xo --> der drückte aber übel meine Sitzhöcker
> dann einen von Rose für Frauen: zu breit
> ...




die vitesse cp version ist die supersofa version für tschibo-radler. die normale version sollte eher den anspruchen einer ambitionierten fahrerin genügen.

xp-etwas gepolstert, sitzt sich jedoch durch.
die slr form ist klasse, leider ist er zu hart. oder du probierst die gelflow-version.


----------



## TAILor (31. August 2004)

so ich hab mich jetzt hier grob durchgewühlt, sehr komplexes thema.
es wird hier oft geschrieben, man soll probieren bis man enen sattel findet, der nicht weh tut undbequem sitzt. im MB 06/04 wird jedoch auch draufhingewisen, dass man vom komfort her nicht unbedingt auf die gesundheitlichen aspekte setzen kann ( druck im dammbereich -> durchblutung usw.). praxiswertung und wohlbefinden im sattel klafften da machmal erheblich auseinander. 
ich denke man sollte vorab optische sattelmerkmale miteinbeziehen: 

-ausreichende sattelbreite, nicht zu stark gewölbt, dass das gewicht wirklich auf den knochen sitzt.

-leichte vertiefung (muss ja kein loch sein, da an dessen rändern auch druckstellen geben soll) im dammbereich.

-nicht zu weich, dass man nicht zu tief im satel einsinkt (jedoch sollte man auch daran denken, dass im bereich der sitzknochen ja auch gewebe und adern gequetscht werden können, z.b. bei zu harten sätteln wo das gewicht zu punktuell aufliegt.

das wären erste kriterien nach denen ich einen sattel aussuche

dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (31. August 2004)

Kannst ja mal Bericht erstatten, wenn Du einen Sattel gefunden hast.


----------



## Beff1 (31. August 2004)

Heizerer schrieb:
			
		

> na du hast es ja dicke ... einfach mal alle Sättel kaufen und ausprobieren



Nein. Eigentlich nicht. Bisher habe ich nur den SLR XP "gekauft". Alle anderen beim Händler zum Probefahren geliehen.


Bin männlich    und bin gestern mit dem neuen Flite Titanium gefahren. Fand ich nicht schlecht. Ich denke wenn das Gel im Sattel mit der Zeit etwas weicher wird - passt er. Ich fahre mal weiter....werds schon sehen


----------



## Sander (3. September 2004)

Hallo Satteltester,  
das hier ist genau mein Thread... Und hier meine kurze Sattelgeschichte: 
Nachdem ich ca. drei Jahre mit dem Stevens Sattel, der beim Kauf drauf war,  gefahren bin, wurde mir der immer unbequemer. Vor ein paar Monaten hab ich mir dann den Dolomiti von Fizik gekauft. Der Händler meines Vertrauens sagte, dass der beliebt sei. Nach den zwei Testwochen war ich sehr zufreiden: Die richtige Härte und die glatte Oberfläche sorgte für Beweglichkeit. 
Tja und dann: Nach ca. drei Monaten hatte ich das Gefühl, dass ich mehr auf dem Dammbereich sitze, als auf den Sitzknochen. Und das tat weh. Ich setzte mich aufs Rad und hatte gleich keine Lust mehr... Durchgesessen? Zu schmal? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Dolomiti? 
Ich war sauer. 
Gestern hab ich mir einen neuen geholt: Fizik CP vitesse (mit Gelfenster in der Mitte). Erster Eindruck nach 30 Minuten: nicht ideal, aber besser (weicher und etwas breiter) als der Dolomiti. 
@spOOky: mit "Supersofaversion" könntest du Recht haben. Ich teste mal übers Wochenende weiter.


----------



## Grunz (3. September 2004)

Also ich bin jetzt beim Fizik Vitesse gelandet. Die "Kassen-Version"...ohne Gel....ohne Titan.

Hatte mir beim grossen "E" den Vitesse TwinTech bestellt, mit Titangestell.

Schon nach der ersten Tour ( ca. 30 km ) konnte ich damit nicht zufrieden sein. Die Sattelschale bog sich soweit durch, daß die Sattelstütze schon drankam.....somit war nichts mehr mit Eigendämpfung   oä....

Habe mir dann den normalen Vitesse bestellt......und komme damit super klar.

Bin jetzt etwa 10 Mal damit rumgedüst und bin immer noch sehr zufrieden !!!

HAPPY END !!!!!!


----------



## mAd (4. September 2004)

hallo mitleidtragende,

ich habe derzeit leider auch ziemliche Sattelprobleme. bezogen zwar auf RR, aber fahre beim MTB den gleichen. Nämlich den Speedneedle. In höhe des Übergangs Leder-Carbonfläche habe ich mir so ein richtig unschönes Geschwür erfahren. Heute habe ich dann auf einer 90 km RR Tour den SLR Carbonio vom Kumpel ausgeliehen. Der war für meinen allerwertesten nun absolut gar nichts!Die Wundstelle ist nur schlimmer geworden  
So überlege ich, ob ich Selle Italia SLK bzw den SLK Gel Flow mal ausprobiere, hatirgendjemand damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht.
Die zweite Überlegung wäre die Kontoüberziehung für einen AX-lightness, naja, den kann man allerdings nirgends probefahren, weil halt keine Händler hier den mal so rumliegen hat. Und bis zu 250  für einen Test zu versenken, ist auch nicht lustig, wenn es allerdings "der Sattel" für meinen Allerwertesten sein sollte, ist es mir das Geld wert. Also auch hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen?

gruß mAd


----------



## Beff1 (5. September 2004)

Hi mAd,
gerade für RR wird doch oftmals die Sattelreihe von fi´zi:k empfohlen. 

Kanditaten: Fizik Aliante (~160), Fizik Arione(~99) und Fizik Gobi (~99)

Schau mal bei ROSE oder Google oder bei Deinem Händler


----------



## Franzi1 (5. September 2004)

www.sq-lab.com  Die vermessen Deinen Arsch, hab´s auf der Eurobike gesehen und dann kannst Du den Sattel mit einzelnen Pads die mit ´nem Klettverschluß angebracht werden einstellen.
MfG, Franzi.


----------



## spOOky fish (6. September 2004)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi mAd,
> gerade für RR wird doch oftmals die Sattelreihe von fi´zi:k empfohlen.
> 
> Kanditaten: Fizik Aliante (~160), Fizik Arione(~99) und Fizik Gobi (~99)
> ...



der gobi ist sehr weich, man sinkt rel. weit ein mit den bekannten nachteilen. bis 2 h sehr bequem, danach wirds ungemütlich.


----------



## Beff1 (6. September 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> der gobi ist sehr weich, man sinkt rel. weit ein mit den bekannten nachteilen. bis 2 h sehr bequem, danach wirds ungemütlich.




Kann es sein, das dies generell eine Tatsache bei den Fizik Sätteln ist? Als ich den Nisene gefahren habe war der ja auch eher zu weich...? Beim jetzigen Flite hab ich das Gefühl das er zwar Anfangs recht hart war (im Neuzustand) er sich aber sicher etwas einfahren lässt....ich meine auch das er schon ein bisschen weicher geworden ist. Ich bin jedenfalls guter Dinge!


----------



## spOOky fish (6. September 2004)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das dies generell eine Tatsache bei den Fizik Sätteln ist? Als ich den Nisene gefahren habe war der ja auch eher zu weich...? Beim jetzigen Flite hab ich das Gefühl das er zwar Anfangs recht hart war (im Neuzustand) er sich aber sicher etwas einfahren lässt....ich meine auch das er schon ein bisschen weicher geworden ist. Ich bin jedenfalls guter Dinge!




also mein vitesse ist härter als der gobi. im gobi sinkt man richtig ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff1 (6. September 2004)

spOOky fish schrieb:
			
		

> also mein vitesse ist härter als der gobi. im gobi sinkt man richtig ein.




Aha. Naja gut - muss ich mir mal in einem Shop anschauen...


----------



## mAd (7. September 2004)

habe ir jetzt den SLK Gel Flow gekauft.
Bis jetzt 108 Km rr, vom Fahrgefühl her ein eher harter Sattel. Mansinkt nicht in das Gepolster ein. Allerdings bringe ich auch nur wenige kilos auf dieWaage.
Nach den 3,5 Stunden hatte ich jedenfalls keine Wunden oder ähnliches am Allerwertesten. Werde den Sattel erstmal weiterfahren.

Grüße

mAd


----------



## Sander (12. September 2004)

Der Fizik CP vitesse mit Gel war mir etwas zu weich, das Gelfenster hat keine Druckentlastung gebracht (ist wohl eher als Dekoration gedacht) und vor allem hatte ich weniger Beinfreiheit. Da ist mir mein Dolomiti doch lieber... 

Jetzt habe ich den günstigen (26 Euro) Oxygen Lynx in der Lady-Variante im Test. Erster Eindruck: Super geil! Richtige Härte und angenehme Druckverteilung auf die Sitzknochen. Der hat nur so seitliche Nähte, die mir Sorgen machen. Ich hoffe, dass die nicht scheuern.


----------



## trekkinger (5. November 2004)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Zwischenbilanz mit meinem Selle Italia XO Leder fällt ziemlich durchwachsen aus:
> bereits so nach 10 Km bekommt man ein unbequemes Fahrgefühl was sich zwischenzeitlich wieder gibt u. wiederkehrt.
> Insgesamt aber scheint die Durchblutung besser zu sein und NACH Touren habe ich weniger "Blessuren".
> Konnte aber nachlesen, dass "unbequeme" Sattel meist besser in punkto Gesundheit sein sollen (danke Carnifex) und umgekehrt.
> ...


Nachdem ich diesen Sattel am 24.8. bereits vorläufig beurteilt hatte hier nun der derzeitige Stand:

Zu Beginn berichtete ich von einem unbequemen Fahrgefühl, welches sich mittlerweile völlig aufgelöst hat. Ich denke, dass dies überwiegend durch testen von verschiedenen Einstellungen erreicht wurde.
Er ist die ganze Tour durchweg angenehm und schön atmungsaktiv. Die Durchblutung ist deutlich besser geworden. Sowohl während, als auch nach einer Radtour.
Die längste Tour die ich bisher mit diesem Sattel gefahren ist, betrug ca.50KM.

Und das für 40,82Euro inklusive Versand, eine gute Alterbative zum Red X Superlight.



Gibt es denn weitere Leute, die den Red X Superlight getestet haben?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (6. November 2004)

Wollte keinen eigenen thread starten, deshalb leicht offtopic:

Welchen Sattel könnt Ihr mir (möglichst aus eigener erFAHRung ;-) empfehlen, wenn man(n) gut mit dem Selle SanMarco "Rolls" zurechtkommt/-kam?


(Ich hatte den damals gekauft, weil ein Großteil der Tour de France damit unterwegs war und ich davon ausging, daß die ihn nicht nur wegen der netten Optik verbauten ... )


----------



## hotzemott (3. Februar 2005)

Hier wurde ja schon mehrfach der Selle Italia PROLINK GEL FLOW positiv erwähnt. Bis heute war das von der Passform her mein absoluter Sattelfavorit, obwohl der Prolink weder leicht ist nocht gut dämpft. Letzteres hab ich mit ner Federstütze behoben, die ich mit dem Terry Elio wegen guter Eigendämpfung nicht gebraucht habe.
Heut ist der Prolink leider am Kunststoffgestell gebrochen, genauer da wo die runden Bereiche für die Montage der Sattelstütze hinten aufhören und sich das Gestell verdickt. Diese Stelle hatte ich von Anfang an als Sollbruchstelle vermutet und heut war es dann ganz unspektakulär beim Aufsitzen in der Stadt soweit. Habt ihr mit diesem Sattel ähnliches erlebt?

Jetzt wirds wohl wieder erstmal ein SLK gel flow, der noch rumliegt weil er mir nicht so gut gepasst hat.

Servus Hotzemott


----------



## trekkinger (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo hotzemott!

Ich fahre genau denselben, genaugenommen ist er aber nicht mehr montiert.
Trotzdem machte er, während des Sommers in dem ich ihn fuhr, stets einen soliden Eindruck. Hattest Du ihn vielleicht sehr weit vorne und zudem zu sehr fest geschraubt?

Die Eigendämmung ansich fand ich bei diesem Modell ausgesprochen gut. Nur der von mir getestete Red X Superlight von Rosevesand dämpfte noch besser wegen seines stark flexenden Titangestell, was mir wiederum nicht sonderlich gefallen hat.

Wie gesagt, ich habe noch einen - bei Interesse PN!


----------



## hotzemott (3. Februar 2005)

Hi Trekkinger,

der Sattel war ziemlich mittig montiert, d.h. die Sattelstütze hat im mittleren Bereich der dafür vorgesehenen Streben geklemmt. Die Aufnahme musste ich tatsächlich ziemlich festknallen, da sich die Kunststoffbeschichtung im Klemmbereich des Sattelgestells als ziemich schlüpfrig herausgestellt hat. Das Gestell ist ja aber weiter hinten gebrochen, genau am Knick des Gestells. An den dicken Bereichen macht das Gestell auch für mich nen soliden Eindruck, aber die Übergänge zum Klemmbereich sind doch Sollbruchstellen. Allerdings ist Kälte vielleicht nicht so gut für den Kunststoff. Das Carbondesign ist ja ohnehin nur aufgemalt. Schade, dass es den Sattel nicht mit nem vernünftigen Metallgestell gibt, denn die Sitzfläche ist einfach sehr gut geformt. Ach ja, ich wiege 75 kg, daran kanns nicht liegen und der Sattel ist ein knappes Jahr alt!

Auf einer amerikanischen Website habe ich vor längerem mal gelesen, dass ein Gestellbruch bei diesem Sattel häufiger vorkommt. Aber das ist schon ne Weile her...und überhaupt. Daher einfach die Frage an die Gemeinde hier, ob das häufiger passiert. Entsprechend versuch ichs vielleicht nochmal mit dem Prolink oder lass es bleiben.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## Beff1 (10. Juli 2006)

Jaaaa.....ich hab den Thread wieder ausgegraben  

kleine Frage, an die damals beteiligten: Welchen Sattel fahrt ihr gerade und welche habt ihr noch getestet?

Ich habe den gekauften Flite Titanium nun wieder demontiert und fahre seit 2 Wochen einen Terry Fly. (Test vom Händler) Der Flite hat immer nach mind.1h biken derb zu schmerzen begonnen. Auch das 1 Jahr "einfahren, Arsch gewöhnt sich schon dran" was viele immer propagieren, hat nichts gebracht.

Der Terry Fly ist soweit ok. Ich kann 3-4h fahren ohne Schmerzen, nur schläft der "heini" ab und zu ein.....   ....

achja, der Händler, der mir den Terry Sattel verkauft hat, hat auch meine Sitzknochen vermessen (13cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (10. Juli 2006)

Thread ausgegraben... 


Also ich fahre derzeit den Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar. Ist recht bequem und bietet viele Sitzmöglichkeiten. Beim Downhill gleitet er schnell durch die Beine, anschliessend kommt man auch leicht wieder drüber.
Getsren bin ich 60km mit gefahren, da drückte ers chon an zei Stellen. Kann aber sein, dass das an der Kombination mit den Polstern meiner kurzen Hose zusammenhängt. Mit anderen war er recht gut. 
Die Durchblutung könnte aber in jedem Fall besser sein.

Hier habe ich ihn bewertet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/biketest/sattel-sattelstuetzen/selle-italia-slr-t1-kevlar-a1323/

Am Trekkingrad fahre ich immer noch meinen Selle Italia XO TransAm in Lederversion. Ist für mein MTB mir etwas zu schwer (+165g).


----------



## Ge!st (10. Juli 2006)

Für mein Tourer habe ich einen 18 Jahre alten Brooks Professionel, auf so einem Ledersattel sitzt man einfach nur super, wenn diese eingefahren ist und sich damit an das Hinterteil angepasst hat


----------



## hotzemott (10. Juli 2006)

Ich fahre seit ca. nem Jahr den Specialized Avatar in der für mich passenden Breite 143. Für mich ist das klar der beste Sattel den ich bisher hatte. Die beiden Gel-Polster haben die ideale Härte, um das Gewicht vorwiegend auf die Sitzknochen zu verlagern zu können ohne dort Druckstellen zu bekommen. Damit habe ich auch bei Tagestouren keine Sitzprobleme. Das einzige was ich auszusetzen habe sind die Nähte um die aufgerauten Einsätze in der Satteldecke an den Stellen, an denen sich die Gel-Polster befinden. Diese sind teilweise schon ganz weggescheuert. Immerhin scheint der Sattel nicht gleich auseinanderzufallen, wenn diese Nähte weg sind. Das nicht ganz niedrige Gewicht ist mir egal solange ich mit dem Sattel so gut zurecht komme.

Zuvor hatte ich den leichteren Specialized Alias getestet, der mir aber an den Sitzknochen klar zu hart war. Der SQlab 612 in 14 cm war mir dagegen bissl zu schmal und insbesondere an den Aussenseiten hinteren Plateaus zu weich. Wenn man eher einen nicht so breiten Sattel braucht ist der SQlab aber sicher einen Blick wert, ausserdem kann man die Sättel bei SQlab ordern und hat glaub 30 Tage Rückgaberecht. Nen Brooks Swift Kernledersattel hab ich auch mal gehabt. Letztlich war hier das Gestell hinten einfach zu schmal, sodass die Sitzknochen da zu nah am harten Unterbau auflagen. Da hatte der schöne Kernledersattel keine Chance, je bequem zu werden.

@Beff1 Fährst du den Terry Fly oder den Fly max? Der Fly ist ja ca. 13 cm breit. Wenn dein Sitzknochenabstand 13 cm ist wäre der normale Fly nach meiner Vorstellung eher zu schmal, da die Sitzknochen ja auf der Sattelkante aufliegen würden, oder täusche ich mich da? Vielleicht hat dein Händler auch nen breiteren Fly max parat. Alternativ hat Specialized ja auch diverse Modelle in verschiedenen Breiten. Wenn dir dein Heini einschläft ist es denke ich vorteilhaft, den Dammbereich zu entlasten, damit die Leitungen weniger abgeklemmt sind. Das führt zu einer Gewichtsverlagerung auf die Gesässknochen, wobei die Schwierigkeit besteht, dies ohne Druckstellen zu schaffen. Wie oben beschrieben ist der Avatar hier für meinen Hintern ein geglückter Kompromiss. Die Terries finde ich eher bissl zu weich. Dadurch sackt man zu sehr ins Polster und es drückt eben auch wieder mehr im Dammbereich. Genauso sind flächig dicke Polster in Radhosen auch nicht unbedingt vorteilhaft. Naja, alle Theorie hilft hier nicht allzuviel weiter, man muss die Sättel, die am vielversprechendsten sind selbst testen.

Gruß, Hotzemott


----------



## Bettina (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo @all,
meine Sattel-Odyssee scheint ein Ende gefunden zu haben:
wie zuletzt geschrieben hatte ich den Selle Italia XO gegen Fizik Vitesse CP getauscht, aber auf die Dauer war der Vitesse zu weich.
Wieder auf Selle XO zurück, diesmal fand ich ihn angenehm (ich hatte vergessen, dass er mir zuvor zu hart war  ), aber das Obermaterial ist nix. Da schwitzt man ja selbst im Winter drauf.
Dann Fizik Gobi (weil er farblich so toll zum Fahrrad passte) probiert und  . Bin damit schon eine 4 Tagestour gefahren ohne den mitgeführten Ersatzsattel zu benötigen!! Das Obermaterial kann auch was ab, im Gegensatz zum Vitesse, der sich schon vom Anschauen auflöst.
Gruß B.


----------



## Beff1 (11. Juli 2006)

@hotzemott: Momentan fahre ich den normalen Terry. Der Verkäufer meinte auch ich solle eher den breiteren nehmen, da der Fly schon grenzwertig wäre....aber naja - die eitelkeit.....der fly max ist schon ein gutes stück breiter. Und irgendwie will ich ja auch keinen so fetten sattel ..... es soll doch schon sportlich zugehen 

ich weis noch nicht was ich mache - vielleicht probiere ich ihn trotzdem mal aus.

Von den Specialized Sätteln hört man oft gutes...vielleicht sollte ich mich auch da mal umsehen.


----------



## Carol (13. Juli 2006)

also ich fahre seit ein paar jahren den slr xp aufm tri/rennrad und seit 1/2 jahr den slr xp (neurers modell mit mehr polsterung und 20 g mehr gewicht als der alte) aufm mtb. 

bin super zufrieden. der alte xp ist so gut wie gar nicht gepolstert, obwohl der jetzige auch kein couch gefühl aufkommen lässt *g* seitdem ich auf beiden rädern das gleiche modell fahre, tut an meinem hintern nix mehr weh. selbst beim triathlon rad, wo die sitzposition nicht immer optimal ist, sind       > 250km / woche kein thema. 

lieben gruss
carol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beff1 (13. Juli 2006)

Hat eigentlich jemand die letzte (oder vorletze) MB mit dem Satteltest?

Welche Sättel waren denn da Testsieger?


----------



## trekkinger (13. Juli 2006)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/saettel.117414.htm

Musst halt nur etwas durchklicken.


----------



## Beff1 (17. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Schau mal hier:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/saettel.117414.htm
> 
> Musst halt nur etwas durchklicken.




OH, genau! danke 


Ich war gerade beim Händler und habe den Terry Fly zurückgebracht. Er hat mir nun einen SQ-Lab 612 mitgegeben....    mal schauen.


----------



## Dok (21. Juli 2006)

Nach all dem lesen mal eine Zwischenfrage: Wie bestimme ich den genau den Abstand der Sitzhöcker des Beckens? Auf ein Blatt Papier setzen?


----------



## trekkinger (21. Juli 2006)

Auf ein ausreichend grosses Stück Pappe, auf festen Untergrund gelegt, setzen. So ungefähr zumindest, habe das selbst noch nie ausprobiert.


----------



## hotzemott (21. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ein ausreichend grosses Stück Pappe, auf festen Untergrund gelegt, setzen. So ungefähr zumindest, habe das selbst noch nie ausprobiert.


Möglichst weiche Wellpappe nehmen, sodass beim Draufsitzen die Gesässknochen in der Pappe Abdrücke hinterlassen. Dann von den Abdrücken die Mittelpunkte bestimmen und den Abstand messen.

Gruß, Hotzemott


----------



## trekkinger (21. Juli 2006)

Wie geht es dann weiter, d.h. wie übertrage ich den ermittelnten Wert auf den Sattel?


----------



## Deleted 8297 (21. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 
ich fahre derzeit an den Bikes SLR XP am HT noch den alten und in der Tat hat der kaum Polsterung der Elements am Fully ist da schon etwas dicker.

Es kommt bei mir vorallem auf die exakte Sitzposition an. Ein um wenige Millimeter verdrehter Sattel kann mir den Spaß verderben. Auf dem Renner habe ich derzeit den SKN, finde den aber nicht sooo Komfortabel wie es die Test damals sugerierten. Da kommt bei Gelegenheit auch ein SLR XP Elements AIR drauf.


----------



## Beff1 (25. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht es dann weiter, d.h. wie übertrage ich den ermittelnten Wert auf den Sattel?




Wenn du Dich auf die Wellpappe gesetzt hast, haben Deine zwei Sitzhöcker einen Abdruck hinterlassen. Diesen kannst Du mit einen Stift umkringeln. Dann machst Du ein Fadenkreuz in diese Kreise und misst nun von mitte zu mitte.
DAS ist dann Dein Sitzhöckerabstand.

Dann solltest Du halt schauen, das Du einen Sattel findest, der mindestens die gleiche breite oder 1 cm breiter ist. (Je nach empfinden....bei mir isses so)

Ich habe einen Abstand von 13cm....und übrigens den SQ-Lab 612 (in 13) auch wieder zurückgegeben. Die meisten getesteten Sättel hatten bei mir um die 13 cm breite....(was wohl auch die Unverträglichkeit erklärt...)

nun habe ich gerade den Terry Fly Max Men mit 14 cm ....der fährt sich wie ein Sofa.... Ich konnte zwar gestern nur eine Stunde fahren, weil mir dann mein Schlauch geplatzt ist (leider nur flickzeug dabei, aber kein Ersatzschlauch) aber soweit war er schonmal prima...nimmt sagenhaft die Stöße vom Hinterrad....aber das weiche muss man mögen


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2006)

Mist! Habe gerade keine Wellpappe da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (25. Juli 2006)

setz dich auf nen kopierer, 
machst du ja sonst auch dauernd.


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2006)

Du hast also die Kamera installiert.


----------



## Beff1 (25. Juli 2006)

Vielleicht gehts ja auch zur Not mit normaler Pappe oder einem Karton....


----------



## Little Buddha (25. Juli 2006)

Terry Fly :sehr komfortabel bis ca 50km,drüber gibts langsam und zunehmend Probs.
Selle San Marco  Aspide :null Polsterung,Carbonschale flext,man sitzt direkt auf den Sitzhöckern aber keine Probleme bis 170km(mehr am Stück dieses Jahr noch net gefahren)nix taub ,nix reibt,nix wund .usw. zusätzlich ein Leichtgewicht.  .

Aber die Sitzknochen müssen sich dran gewöhnen,wers bisher schön gepolstert hatte.

Mfg Little Buddha


----------



## trekkinger (25. Juli 2006)

> Selle San Marco Aspide


Nicht ganz billig, das Teil.


----------



## keepout (26. Juli 2006)

Hallo miteinander!

Meine Odysee:
früher immer mit Flite gefahren - Taubheit
dann auf neuem Rad den Velo Pronto SL Z1 - besser aber immer noch alles eingeschlafen nach 25 Minuten
dann diverse Tests: Spec Avatar 155 - zuerst auch Blutsperren, dann vorne tiefer gestellt: Taubheit weg, aber die Sitzhöcker brennen wie Feuer, sodaß ich 3 Tage nicht mehr fahren kann
SQLab 611 - viel besser, aber scheint zu schmal, da ich auf dem hinteren Polster hin und hereiere
Selle Flite Max Gelflow - kaum Taubheit, Sitzhöcker schmerzen nach 40 Minuten, lässt sich aber mit Pausen ertragen
SQLab 602 Ergolux (gestern) - Taubheit und Sitzhöckerschmerzen - bin entäuscht, weil ich dachte, nach dem 611 auf dem richtigen Pfad zu sein ...
werde heute nochmals den Flite Max testen

so long


----------



## Beff1 (26. Juli 2006)

keepout schrieb:
			
		

> werde heute nochmals den Flite Max testen




Fl*ite* Max? (gibts den überhaupt)
oder F*ly* Max?


----------



## hotzemott (26. Juli 2006)

keepout schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander!
> 
> SQLab 611 - viel besser, aber scheint zu schmal, da ich auf dem hinteren Polster hin und hereiere


Vielleicht noch ne Option:
Der SQlab 612 ist ähnlich dem 611, aber den gibt es in 2 Breiten, nämlich in 13 und 14 cm. Der Unterschied ist nicht so groß, aber wenn der 611 nur bissl zu schmal war könnte es ja hinhauen. Die Posterung ist eher von der weicheren Sorte.
Bei SQlab kann man direkt bestellen mit verlängertem Rückgaberecht. Mir war der breitere 612 allerdings immer noch zu schmal. Ansonsten wär der mit der nahtfreien Satteldecke sogar hosenschonend. Schade, dass SQlab sich nicht dazu durchringen kann noch ne 15 cm breite Version eines sportlichen Sattels wie dem 612 anzubieten. Gerade hier gibt es ja nicht so viele Alternativen, während es jede Menge schmale sportliche Sättel gibt.

Gruss, Hotzemott


----------



## keepout (26. Juli 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht noch ne Option:
> Der SQlab 612 ist ähnlich dem 611, aber den gibt es in 2 Breiten, nämlich in 13 und 14 cm.



Jo - hätte ich gerne probiert, mein Freundlicher hat den aber nur in 13cm ...
ich fahre heute nochmal den 602 Ergolux und den Flite Max Gelflow - mal gucken. Ich sollte auch mal was an der Hose probieren, habe nicht gerade hochwertige Teile und bei den Sättel, die die Sitzknochen mehr strapazieren, denke ich, wäre eine gute Hose angenehmer?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hotzemott (26. Juli 2006)

keepout schrieb:
			
		

> Jo - hätte ich gerne probiert, mein Freundlicher hat den aber nur in 13cm ...
> ich fahre heute nochmal den 602 Ergolux und den Flite Max Gelflow - mal gucken. Ich sollte auch mal was an der Hose probieren, habe nicht gerade hochwertige Teile und bei den Sättel, die die Sitzknochen mehr strapazieren, denke ich, wäre eine gute Hose angenehmer?!


Erstmal muss die Breite des Sattels stimmen, sodass man mit den Sitzknochen auf dem Sattel und nicht auf der Sattelkante sitzt. Leuchtet ja sicher ein. Mit nem dünneren Polster merkst du bei der Sattelauswahl eher noch besser, ob ein Sattel zu dir passt. Wenn man dann nen passenden Untersatz gefunden hat und mehr Gewicht auf die Sitzknochen verlagert muss man sich daran etwas gewöhnen. Ein gutes Polster in der Hose kann dann schon hilfreich sein, der Schaum sollte halt etwas fester sein. Es muss ja nicht gleich eine Assos Mille oder FI Gore sein, aber mal zur Orientierung kann man sich so ein Teil/Polster schon anschaun. Für mich brauchts das, wenn überhaupt, nur bei sehr langen Touren aber der zusätzliche Komfort einer solchen Hose ist schon sehr gut.
Wahrscheinlich hab ich mich an diese Gewichtsverteilung längst gewöhnt, denn ich finde die Gel-Polster des Speci Avatar haben genau die richtige Härte. Da kann ich zur Not sogar ohne Polster gut 2-3 Stunden im Sattel sitzen.

Hotzemott


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (26. Juli 2006)

Wenn ich das so lese und meine Erfahrungen dazunehme..... Empfehlungen zwecklos :-(
Noname Sattel.. das Grauen. Selle italia SLR Sitzhöckerproblemne nach ca 1.5h.... Velo plush nach 50 km weggeworfen...... SQlab 601(?) hab ich noch im Keller liegen. Sitzhöckerprobleme...... Velo Z1 alles bestens.......

Rahmen gibt's nach Maß... warum nicht auch Sättel? das rumprobieren ist teuer und schmerzhaft ;-)

Gruß
DyingoftTheLight


----------



## HB76 (26. Juli 2006)

specialized toupe


----------



## hotzemott (27. Juli 2006)

DyingOfTheLight schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen gibt's nach Maß... warum nicht auch Sättel? das rumprobieren ist teuer und schmerzhaft ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> DyingoftTheLight


Es gibt schon Radhändler, bei denen man die Sättel so lange tesen kann, bis man den richtigen gefunden hat. Setzt aber voraus, dass der Händler auch ne gute Auswahl hat und die Kunden bereit sind, auch nen Sattel zu kaufen auf dem schon jemand nen Tag lang testgefahren ist.
Alternativ kann man auch beim Versander bestellen und den Sattel vorsichtig mit Tape am Gestell montieren. Nach einer Probefahrt kann man das Teil in der Regel problemlos zurückgeben wenn es nicht überzeugt. Ist zwar nicht ganz im Sinne des Versenders aber da hab ich kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Beim Sattel nach Mass fällt mir der teure SQlab Super 6 ein. Ist zwar eigentlich kein Sattel nach Mass, aber man kann den Sattel anhand verschiedener Polster in Breite und Härte für sich anpassen. Hab aber noch von niemandem hier was über das Teil gehört. Ich finde aber sehr gut, dass Specialized einige Modelle in 2-3 verschiedenen Breiten anbietet. Ein Selle Italia SLK Gelflow wäre für mich schnell interessant, wenn Selle Italia das Teil auch in einer breiteren Version anbieten würde.

Hotzemott


----------



## trekkinger (27. Juli 2006)

DyingOfTheLight schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das so lese und meine Erfahrungen dazunehme..... Empfehlungen zwecklos :-(
> Noname Sattel.. das Grauen. Selle italia SLR Sitzhöckerproblemne nach ca 1.5h.... Velo plush nach 50 km weggeworfen...... SQlab 601(?) hab ich noch im Keller liegen. Sitzhöckerprobleme...... Velo Z1 alles bestens.......
> 
> Rahmen gibt's nach Maß... warum nicht auch Sättel? das rumprobieren ist teuer und schmerzhaft ;-)
> ...


Bei www.Roseversand.de kann man manche Herstellermodelle testen und bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken. Selle Italia aber z.B. nicht. Mit welchen man das also machen kann, musst Du dort erfragen. Und auch praktisch: Die liefern auf Rechnung.

Ansonsten bei eBay Gebrauchte kaufen und ggf. wieder dort verkaufen, da sind die Verluste nicht sooo gross.


VG
Kai


----------



## DyingOfTheLight (27. Juli 2006)

Ich bin mit dem velo z1 happy ..... Keine Probleme mehr. Also brauche ich einstweilen nicht mehr zu suchen. Nichtsdestotrotz wäre es ganz nett wenn man die Sattelauswahl etwas weniger zufallsgesteuert betreiben könnte. Probefahren wäre ein Ansatz, verschiedene Breiten / Härten etc ein anderer. Bei Skischuhen gibt es meines Wissens nach solche die um den Fuß herum geschäumt werden.... So was als Sattel... Exakt zum A.... passend wäre ein Traum ;-)

Gruß
DyingOfTheLight


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (27. Juli 2006)

Beff1 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht gehts ja auch zur Not mit normaler Pappe oder einem Karton....


Habe heute Wellpappe mitgebracht bekommen. Die Freundin hat mich für bescheuert  erklärt, als ich mit meinem entblössten Hintern mich auf die Pappe, auf den WOZI-Tisch aufgelegt, hingesetzt habe, um dann mit leichter Bewegung die Sitzhöcker einzudrücken. 

Dabei konnte ich einen Abstand von ca. 125mm ermitteln. Der Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar misst an der breitesten Stelle 133mm, in der Mitte ca. 101mm. Bedeutet das jetzt, dass der Sattel passt oder gar ein wenig zu schmal ist?


----------



## hotzemott (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo Kai,

es ist empfehlenswert, beim Sitzen auf der Wellpappe etwa die nach vorn gebeugte Haltung einzunehmen, die man auf dem Bike hat. Kann sein, dass du so nen etwas kleineren Abstand der Sitzknochen ermitteln wirst.
Wenn du den Abstand hast kannst du halt schauen, wo auf deinem Sattel die Sitzknochen aufliegen. Mit den von dir genannten Werten ist das für meine Begriffe schon eher weit aussen. Zusätzlich kommt es auch noch drauf an, ob der Sattel hinten an der Seite heruntergezogen ist oder eher ein Plateau bildet. Ich denke, man kann sich das ja vorstellen, dass der Sattel weniger gut passt, wenn die Sitzknochen vor allem am Rand des Sattels aufliegen, wo dieser auch noch schräg abfällt. Du wirst aber wohl auch festgestellt haben, dass die Sitzknochen nicht Punkte sondern breitere Dellen in die Pappe gedrückt haben. Also liegen diese auch schon weiter innen am Sattel auf.

Vielleicht zum Vergleich bei mir: ich habe knapp 11 cm Abstand ermittelt. Damit liegen die Sitzknochen ganz gut auf den Gelkissen des Speci Avatar 143. So besonders gross ist der Sitzknochenabstand bei mir also gar nicht. Um so mehr wundere ich mich, warum ein großer Teil der Sättel nur 13 cm breit ist. Mit so schmalen Sätteln komme ich auf längeren Stecken nicht klar. Zugegeben bei nem schmalen Sattel kommt man leichter hinter den Sattel, aber bei 14,5 cm geht das auch noch einigermassen gut.

Ob du vielleicht lieber nen breiteren Sattel nimmst würde ich auch vom Sitzgefühl auf deinem jetzigen Sattel abhängig machen. Wenn dir dieses ebenfalls sagt, dass du ziemlich auf der Kante sitzt könntest du schon mal noch nen etwas breiteren Untersatz testen.

Naja, eine eindeutige Aussage kann ich dir da gerade nicht bieten. Hab halt auch nur mit der Zeit ne Vorstellung entwickelt, wie ein Sattel für mich auszusehen hat. Ich hoffe das hilft dir trotzdem weiterl

Hotzemott


----------



## trekkinger (27. Juli 2006)

Hat mir schon geholfen. Werde ihn noch weiter testen/fahren, aber vllt. mal ein dünneres Sitzpolster verwenden. Meine kurze Hose ist doch etwas zuviel gepolstert, wodurch ich ein wenig zu tief einsinke, was vermutlich die Durchblutung auch etwas verschlechtert. Im grossen ganzen bin ich aber zufrieden bis sehr zufrieden. Er ist halt auch so schön leicht und flutscht, wie Du richtig geschrieben hast, beim Downhill so leicht durch die Beine nach hinten und wieder zurück.


----------



## Chris G (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich plane jetzt den Kauf von 2 Sättel. Einen für mich und einen für meine bessere Hälfte 

Die Modelle die mir vorschweben sind:

SLR XC Gel Flow und LADY SPORT Gel Flow von Selle Italia.

Gibt es momentan auf dem Markt Sättel, die besser im Bereich des Sitzkomforts, der Druckverteilung und der Durchblutung sind?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## trekkinger (28. Juli 2006)

Ja und nein. Es hängt immer von der Beschaffenheit des Hinterteils ab, ob ein Sattel bequem oder unbequem ist. 
Es gilt: Am besten - testen!


----------



## Chris G (29. Juli 2006)

Hallo trekkinger,

das ist richtig. Mir geht es vor allem darum einen besseren (genannte Eigenschaften) Sattel zu kaufen, als das ich diesen schon habe.
Bei mir würd nämlich ein 10 Jahre alter MAX Flite den Dienst quitieren und bei meiner besseren Hälfte ein Noname-Produkt.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## trekkinger (29. Juli 2006)

Ich kann mich da nur wiederholen. Qualitativ sind es jedenfalls gute Sättel.
Am besten, Ihr wendet mal die oben beschriebene Wellpappemethode (User Beff1) an, um die Sitzhöckerbreite zu ermitteln und kauft dann den einen Sattel mit passender Breite.
Schau mal, dass Du einen Händler auftreibst, der unbequeme Sattel zurücknimmt und Euch den nächsten zum testen mitgibt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Dok (30. Juli 2006)

Gibt es noch eine Alternative zur Wellpappe...da weiss ich irgendwie nicht, wo ich die bekomme kann.


----------



## Beff1 (30. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute Wellpappe mitgebracht bekommen. Die Freundin hat mich für bescheuert  erklärt, als ich mit meinem entblössten Hintern mich auf die Pappe, auf den WOZI-Tisch aufgelegt, hingesetzt habe, um dann mit leichter Bewegung die Sitzhöcker einzudrücken.



  ....den Gesichtsausdruck Deiner Freundin kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen.....ich kenn ähnliches von meiner besseren Hälfte  





			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei konnte ich einen Abstand von ca. 125mm ermitteln. Der Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar misst an der breitesten Stelle 133mm, in der Mitte ca. 101mm. Bedeutet das jetzt, dass der Sattel passt oder gar ein wenig zu schmal ist?




Hotzemott hat ja eigentlich schon alles dazu beschrieben....   ...  sehr entscheidend ist wirklich, wie der Sattel gebaut ist. Ist der breiteste, hintere Bereich nach unten hin abfallend oder eher gerade. Wenn er stark abfällt, wie z.B. beim normalen Flite, dann hilfts auch nicht, wenn er 1-2cm breiter ist als Dein Sitzknochenabstand, weil du dann ja keine Belastung auf die Sitzknochen bekommst, sondern voll auf dem Damm sitzt. Dann kommt natürlich noch die Haltung auf dem Bike hinzu. Fährst Du eher gestreckt, reicht vielleicht ein etwas schmalerer Sattel, sitzt du sehr aufrecht, dann muss es ein breiterer sein.

Ich bin immer noch mit dem Fly Max unterwegs und sehr, sehr zufrieden. Ich habe gestern meinen Syntace VRO mit Lowrider mal wieder gegen einen normalen Vorbau+Flatbar+Hörnchen getauscht und bin dementsprechend etwas gestreckter unterwegs gewesen - war ebenfalls klasse. (ganz nebenbei hatte ich voll vergessen, wie geil Lenkerhörnchen eigentlich sind )

Ich denke ich werden DEN Sattel nun behalten  


@hotzemott: Interessant finde ich, das Du mit deinem doch scheinbar relativ kleinem Hinterteil und den nicht allzubreiten Sitzhöckern bereits einen 143er Sattel fährst..... Umso mehr wundert mich, das doch die meisten Sattelbreiten der Hersteller so um die 12-13cm liegen...


----------



## hotzemott (31. Juli 2006)

Dok schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es noch eine Alternative zur Wellpappe...da weiss ich irgendwie nicht, wo ich die bekomme kann.


Wellpappe gibt es doch ganz häufig bei Pappverpackungen. Im Supermarkt liegen doch oft leere Kartons für den Transport in der Nähe der Kassen rum. Die meisten Versender-Pakete sind auch aus Wellpappe.

Alternativ hat Specialized ein Schaumkissen entwickelt, auf das man sich beim Specihändler ne Weile draufsetzt und in dem dann der Abdruck der Sitzknochen zurückbleibt. Dann gibts sogar ne Tabelle, mit der man vom gemessenen Abstand ausgehend die Sattelbreite ermitteln kann. Ich habs nie getestet, aber das hört sich natürlich etwas eleganter an. Ich hab es trotzdem vorgezogen, die Sache in Ruhe zu Hause durchzuziehen. Da könnte allenfalls mein Ikea Stoff-Elch die Miene verziehen, hat er dann aber nicht ;-)

@Beff1: Ich hatte mich auch gewundert, als mein Sitzknochenabstand gar nicht so gross war. Andererseits, wenn ich die Sitzknochenmittelpunkte auf meinen Sattel projeziere sieht dieser keineswegs zu breit aus. Allerdings bin ich bei diesem Wellpapptest auch tatsächlich so nach vorne gelehnt wie auf dem Bike. Gut möglich, dass ich einen größeren Abstand erhalten hätte, wenn ich mich aufrecht hingesetzt hätte.
Naja, vorerst hab ich meinen Sattel gefunden, wobei mich halt stört, dass die Nähte auf der Sattelfläche nicht sehr haltbar sind.
Den Max Fly hatte ich auch mal in der Trans Am Version vor 5 Jahren. Der war mir je nach Dicke des Hosensitzpolsters im mittleren Bereich schon bissl zu breit. Damals hatte das Teil ausserdem solche Ziersteppereien mit metalldurchwirktem Faden hinten an der Sitzfläche. Die waren ein ziemlicher Hosenkiller. Die etwas dämpfende Aufhängung fand ich dagegen ganz gut.

Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (31. Juli 2006)

hotzemott schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte allenfalls mein Ikea Stoff-Elch die Miene verziehen, hat er dann aber nicht ;-)


Du bist ihm doch hoffentlich nicht mit dem nackten Arsch ins Gesicht gesprungen?


----------



## monte-live (31. Juli 2006)

Mal ne Frage an die Anatomie-Experten: sind die Sitzknochen (direkt oder indirekt) fest miteinander verbunden? Ich frage mich, ob der Abstand immer gleich bleibt, oder je nach Haltung, variiert. 
Das würde dann für eine entsprechend vorgebeugte Haltung beim Messen sprechen.

Irgendwie drücke ich mich heute wieder reichlich komisch aus... hoffentlich kann damit jemand was anfangen.


----------



## vaneh (1. August 2006)

Also in meinem hervorragenden Yogabuch von der Frau Trökes steht, dass der Abstand der Sitzknochen u.a. abhängig ist von der Grundspannung der Beckenbodenmuskulatur. Selbige kann man natürlich trainieren. Frauen müssen das z.B. nach einer Geburt machen. Die Übungen werden häufig nach ihrem Erfinder Kegelübungen genannt.


----------



## Nobbi14 (7. August 2006)

Es wäre super, wenn man Sitzprobleme dadurch lösen könnte, in dem man den
den "Supersattel" herstellt. 
Nur kein Hersteller weis, wie das funktionieren soll. Ich kenne keinen Sattel der
die Belastungen so optimal ausgleicht, daß der Hintern nicht in Mitleidenschaft
gezogen wird.
Die Probleme alleine auf den Sattel zu schieben, bringt wenn überhaupt, nur kurzfristig eine Lösung. Ich glaube man sollte erst mal den ganzen Vorgang verstehen und dann nach einer Lösung suchen. Schaut mal unter: http://www.sylveco.de/Sitzprobleme.html
Mal ehrlich, wer hebt seinen Hintern, bevor er weh tut ?
Wer benutzt denn eine Sitzcreme, die ist doch nur etwas für Weicheier ?
Und wenn, vielleicht billiges Melkfett oder Vaseline, daß sich der Hintern nicht
so aufreibt. Man investiert doch kein Geld in etwas, das man nicht vorzeigen kann!


----------



## Grunz (8. August 2006)

äh........also ich benutze Sitzcreme seit etwa einem Jahr und komme damit besser zurecht als ohne!!
Mittlerweile fahre ich seit über einem Jahr den Specialized Avatar in der für mich passenden Breite ( 155 !) und habe überhauptkeine Probleme mehr mit dem Allerwertesten !!! 
Auch bei den Hosen auchte ich jetzt auf die passende Breite des Sitzpolsters, denn was nützt es, wenn dieses zu schmal ist !?!?!?
Hatte zwischendurch auch mal den Terry  Fly Max (??) der war mir aber zu weich .
Es hat sich Sattel- wie auch Griffmässig schon einiges getan......allerdings war mein Weg zur jetzigen  Situation recht lang, schmerzhaft und auch teuer.
Und nach wie vor kenne ich keinen Händler, der ausreichend Testsättel zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Nobbi14 (8. August 2006)

@ Grunz
Das ist die einzige Vorgehensweise, die ich auch empfehlen kann.


----------



## Dok (8. August 2006)

Ich war heute beim Fahrradhändler und habe mal meinen Allerwertesten auf einer Gelauflage "vermessen" lassen. So grob hat sich heraus gestellt, dass ich einen Abstand von ca. 14cm habe. Dann müsste ich ein Sattel nehmen, der schon breiter als 14cm ist, wie z.B. den 155 Specialized Avatar, oder?
Denn wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist die Auswahl nicht so richtig groß bei mehr als 14cm.


----------



## dertiger (19. Juni 2007)

Also ich habe mal den Sitzknochenabstand gemessen, ist so 11,3 cm. Rechne ich da 1,5 cm drauf komme ich auf 13 cm. Passen dann also grob gesagt, Sättel wie der Terry Fly GT Gel Men - Maße: L: ca. 275 mm/B: ca. 138 mm oder der Fizik Gobi 287mm Breite: 128mm? Zum Gobi habe ich genauere Maße: http://www.fizik.it/catalog.aspx?subid=gobi_wing_flex_features

Was ich meine ist, die Sattelbreite wird ja wegen der leichten Rundform nicht voll ausgenutzt. Stimmt das dann mit den 1,5 cm draufrechnen überhaupt?

Warum mißt man eigentlich nicht den Abstand der äußersten Druckstellen auf der Wellpappe? Müßte nicht die gesamte Fläche, die auf der Wellpappe eindrückt auch auf dem Sattel aufliegen?


----------



## mystical_meo (19. Juni 2007)

Hi,

da ich seit einigen Tagen vermehrt Probleme mit meinem Specialized "alias" 143 bekomme, möchte ich auch euren Rat dazu.

Hab meine Sitzknochen gemessen und komme auf ca. 11,8cm. In der folgenden Bildmontage, habe ich möglichst realgetreu die Sitzknochenweite übertragen.

Der innere Kreis der jeweiligen Sitzknochen ist die Hauptdruckstelle und der äußere bildet in etwa den Übergangsring.

Anfangs war der Sattel eigentlich klasse, doch seit ca. 300km merke ich zunehmend die äußere Naht der Sitzflächen, sowie die absteigenden Flanken (übertrieben gesagt fühlt es sich an, als würde es einen Keil zwichen die Sitzknochen treiben). Dachte ich gewöhne mich dran, aber längere Touren werden zu einer tortour. Die Aussparung im Dammbereich ist für meinen Geschmack super geformt, also keine Beschwerden (Taubheit etc.). Der Schnabel (nenne es mal so, der teil der zur Spitze wird) ist im Dammbereich (Mittelsektor) allerdings etwas zu breit, die Oberschenkel reiben mir zu sehr daran. Auch hier eine zunehmend schmerzliche Reizung der Haut spürbar.

Mein Problem ist zudem, dass der 143er schon fast zu breit ist, ich komme mit dem Hintern bei dieser Breite schon schon kaum bei der KSP-Verlagerung nach hinten. Er passt knapp durch die Beine, allerdings gemeint bei höchster Tourenhöhenstellung des Sattels.

Könnt ihr mir vieleicht alternativen nennen, welche meine Kriterien erfüllen und ich testen könnte ...

Sitzknochenweite 11,8 cm
Mittelsektor sollte schmäler bzw. geformter ausfallen --> Oberinnenschenkel reiben stark daran
Freier Dammbereich
für die Körperverlagerung hinter den Sattel geeignet (durchflutschen)
gute Flexeigenschaften der hinteren Sitzwangen

Vielen Dank für eure Mühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. Juni 2007)

hast Du denn mal die Sattelstellung variiert !?!??!
Etwas mehr nach vorne/hinten !?!?!??!

So wie ich Deine Abbildung deute, ist der Sattel zu schmal.!!!
Du sitzt ja mit dem "Zentrum" schon fast aussen, da ist kaum Polsterung(in diesem Fall GEL ) mehr und diese Ziernaht stört mit der Zeit auch...habe es selbst bei meinem Avatar gemerkt..habe jetzt seit 2 Wochen das aktuelle Modell ohne diese umnähten Einsätze !! Um Welten besser !!! Aber mein Knochenabstand ist auch noch breiter als Deiner !!!

Zudem kommt noch dazu, das der Alias straffer, also härter ist als z.B. der Avatar.

Mein Vorschlag: teste mal den Avatar in 155....damit solltest Du auf der sicheren Seite sein.
Es gibt noch den Selle Max Flite Gel Flow...der ist ca. 150 mm breit....den habe ich hier auch noch rumfliegen, der passte zu meinem Popöchen 
 nicht...
Oder von SQ-Lab...die kenne ich persönlich aber nicht.

Und schau mal, ob Dein Sitzpolster der radhose auch entsprechend breit ist und Du nicht auf einer Naht sitzt....hatte ich anfangs auch.........

Mit dem hinter den Sattel gehen ist wieder ein Thema für sich.....das ist einfach Übung und Gewohnheit. Ich hatte auch anfangs Probleme damit...aber mittlerweile geht es sehr gut.

je höher der Sattel ist ( und auf dem Bild sieht es schon recht hoch aus inm Verhältnis zum Lenker!!!) umso schwieriger wird das nach hinten "gehen"
Dafür gibt es dann alternativ versenkbare Sattelstützen mit /ohne Bedienung vom Sattel aus.


----------



## Deleted 83484 (19. Juni 2007)

dertiger schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal den Sitzknochenabstand gemessen, ist so 11,3 cm. Rechne ich da 1,5 cm drauf komme ich auf 13 cm. Passen dann also grob gesagt, Sättel wie der Terry Fly GT Gel Men - Maße: L: ca. 275 mm/B: ca. 138 mm oder der Fizik Gobi 287mm Breite: 128mm? Zum Gobi habe ich genauere Maße: http://www.fizik.it/catalog.aspx?subid=gobi_wing_flex_features
> 
> Was ich meine ist, die Sattelbreite wird ja wegen der leichten Rundform nicht voll ausgenutzt. Stimmt das dann mit den 1,5 cm draufrechnen überhaupt?
> 
> Warum mißt man eigentlich nicht den Abstand der äußersten Druckstellen auf der Wellpappe? Müßte nicht die gesamte Fläche, die auf der Wellpappe eindrückt auch auf dem Sattel aufliegen?



Der Gobi ist z.B runder als der Specialized......und recht hart......kenne niemanden, der damit zurecht gekommen ist.
Interessant ist tatsächlich der Sitzknochenabstand...weil Knochen.....der Rest ist "weich"......


----------



## Bettina (19. Juni 2007)

Also ich komme mit dem Gobi super zurecht.  

Es war ein langes Suchen und Kaufen und Testen  

Es ist eben nicht nur die Breite und die Polsterung sondern ganz wichtig ist auch geölbt (Gobi, Flite etc.) oder platt (selle slr etc.). Und die Nasenbreite finde ich auch störend bei manchen Sätteln (selle slk).

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen


----------



## mystical_meo (19. Juni 2007)

@Grunzi

vorab danke für Deine ausführliche Hilfestellung!
Habe etliche Sattelstellungen durchprobiert, doch leider keine Besserung. Problem ist einfach, das die Sitzknochen meiner Meinung nach grenzwertig aufsitzen aber schlimmer noch, dass nach der Naht - die bereits mega stört - der Sattel direkt in der Form abfällt. Eine homogenere Form wäre sicherlich bei mir besser.



> by bettina
> Es ist eben nicht nur die Breite und die Polsterung sondern ganz wichtig ist auch geölbt (Gobi, Flite etc.) oder platt (selle slr etc.). Und die Nasenbreite finde ich auch störend bei manchen Sätteln (selle slk).
> 
> Viel Erfolg beim Suchen



Diese Meinung teile ich auch! Danke für die Erfolgswünsche 

@all

War bis vor kurzem bei meinem Favorit-Bikeshop und hab das Thema mal angesprochen. Haben mir ausgiebig Modelle und Hersteller gezeigt, auch angeboten diese zu testen. SQ-Lab kam für mich bereits optisch nicht in Frage. Specialized war der avtar in meiner Breite (ab 143) nicht da.

Das witzige war, als mir der Tune Speedneedle Marathon gezeigt wurde (breiteste Speedneedle Version), ich bekam zunächst mega große Augen. Aber nach einer kurzen Probefahrt, konnte ich meinem Hintern nicht trauen, das Ding schien gemütlich, ungewohnt ... aber gemütlich. Durfte ihn Kurzerhand mit nach Hause nehmen (unverbindlich) und bis morgen testen (Kennen allerdings meine Sorgfältigkeit). Fand ich mega klasse und fahre gleich mal ne schöne Tour  Berichte später...

Aber dennoch, bin für weitere Tips und Stellungnahmen sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## mystical_meo (19. Juni 2007)

So ... meine Fahreindrücke ...

Da ich einen Sitzknochenlastigen Hintern habe, spüre ich diese permanent beim Speedneedle Marathon aufliegen. Hatte durchweg ein Druckgefühl, leichter Druckschmerz würde ich sagen, allerdings geringer als beim alias 143, ging aber nach längerer Tour (bwusst mit dünnen Jeans-Shorts) etwas zurück aber nicht ganz weg. Taub wurde nichts. Habe mehrere Sattelstellungen getestet und war mit einer tendierend tiefer liegenden Sattelnase zufriedener. 

Nach beendeter Tour bzw. nach dem Absteigen, war ich sehr erfreut darüber, dass dieses Druckgefühl, leichter Schmerz, fast völlig verschwand und sich bis eben nicht wirklich bemerkbar machte (mal schauen wie es heute Nacht bzw. morgen sein wird). Keine Hautreizung oder ähnliches bisher feststellbar.

Total klasse finde ich die Beinfreiheit, vom Gewicht ganz zu schweigen. Die Oberschänkel reiben nirgens bei dem gelungenen Sattelnasenübergang, vor allem macht generell die Bauweise die Verlagerung des KSP total klasse.

Bin mir leider nicht sicher, ob ich den Sattel nehmen soll. Ich kann nicht genau abschätzen ob die Druckbeschwerden während der Fahrt, nach Eingewöhungszeit zurück gehen oder bleiben. 

Sollte ein Sattel direkt Passgenau sein, oder ist dies eine Wunschvorstellung und bedarf generell einer Einfahrzeit?

Oft wird von Durchblutungsstörung gesprochen, aber wie machen sich solche wirklich bemerkbar. Sind diese die Vorstufe von Taubheit oder äußern sich diese Störungen anders?

Vieleicht umschreibt der Eine oder Andere welche Muster von Unannehmlichkeit auf keinen Fall beim Sattel vorkommen sollte bzw. welche in der Regel nur Gewohnheitsdinger sind?

Danke Leute für euer Unterstützung!!!

Greets MeO


----------



## Deleted 83484 (20. Juni 2007)

.-..ich weiss ja nicht, wie lange ( Zeit/Kilometer) Du gefahren bist.............interessanter wird es nach meinen Erfahrungen so ab 30 KM aufwärts...und das vielleicht zwei dreimal die woche.......dann macht sich der Sattel bemerkbar.
Angeblich kann ei sattel eingefahren werden...ich glaube da persönlich nicht dran....esist eher ein Gewöhnungsprozess der Allerwertesten.
Wenn ichn nach  der Winterpause das erste Mal auf's Rad steige tut mir Alles weh, der Hintern, die Schultern die Arme....obwohl ich während der Saison super mit den Komponenten und den Einstellungen zurecht kam.

Der Speedneedle gehört ja nicht gerade zu den Schnäppchen......

ich habe mir bei Ebay unzählicge Sättel ersteigert..bis ich den richtigen gefunden habe.......und den habe ich dann auf beiden Rädern montiert.....

Wie heisst es so schön: Forschung ist teuer ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mystical_meo (20. Juni 2007)

Hi Grunzi,

bin gestern knapp 45 - 50 km gefahren. Allerdings tat mir bereits in der Nacht bis eben der Hintern weh 

Habe ihn leider wieder abgeben müssen und werde nun einen toupe 143 testen ... we will see

Langsam glaube ich auch, entweder ein Sattel passt oder eben nicht, kann ja noch dauern bis ich was finde 

Das einzig gute, Torsten & Co von cycle-planet helfen mir bei der Auswahl und lassen mich unverbindlich fahren


----------



## Deleted 83484 (21. Juni 2007)

interessant wäre auch, WO Dir der Popo  wehtut.........wenn es genau an den Sitzhöckern schmerzt, ist alles richtig...mit der Zeit geht das weg......
solltest Du das Gefühl haben, der Sattel ist ein Keil und drückt Dich sozusagen auseinander, ist der sattel definitiv zu schmal.
Schläft der Lümmel ein, einfach die sattelnase etwas runter...was bei Deiner Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung sowieso angeraten ist.
Ich lege immer einen 8'er Inbus auf die Sattelspitze, dann die wasserwaage drauf und gerade ausrichten, so ist die nase sicher tiefer.......
Schmerzt Dein Steissbein, ist  die Form des Sattels meist zu rund.....so wie beim Fizik Gobi beispielsweise......

UND: an das passende Sitzpolster der Hose denken !!!!!!!

probieren probieren probieren !!!!!!!!


----------



## mystical_meo (22. Juni 2007)

Grunzi schrieb:


> interessant wäre auch, WO Dir der Popo  wehtut.........wenn es genau an den Sitzhöckern schmerzt, ist alles richtig...mit der Zeit geht das weg......
> solltest Du das Gefühl haben, der Sattel ist ein Keil und drückt Dich sozusagen auseinander, ist der sattel definitiv zu schmal.
> Schläft der Lümmel ein, einfach die sattelnase etwas runter...was bei Deiner Sattel-Lenker-Überhöhung sowieso angeraten ist.
> Ich lege immer einen 8'er Inbus auf die Sattelspitze, dann die wasserwaage drauf und gerade ausrichten, so ist die nase sicher tiefer.......
> ...



Sers Grunzi,

konnte soeben erst wieder ein Tourchen (25km) machen.
Leider ist der Toupe auch nichts für mich. Speedneedle & Toupe sind nichts für meine Sitzknochen.

Den Speedneedle empfand ich sogar angenehmer als den Toupe, wobei der toupe breiter in der Fläche ist. Der Speedneedle ist abgerundet und stützt auch in Richtung Steißbein, was ihn angenehmer machte. Problem bei beiden allerdings, das Sitzfleisch reibte unangenehm über den Sitzknochen und ich war fast der Meinung, dass es sich anfühlte als würde man über Sehnen/Äderchen reiben. Leider sehr unangenehm.

Heute nahm ich meinen alias mit und montierte diesen auf dem Rückweg. Anfangs war er wieder eine Wohltat, aber bereits nach ca. 5km fühlte es sich an, als ob es einen Keil zwischen die Backen treibt (ist bei allen Modellen bisher so), verschlimmert durch die tiefere Sattelnase (geht nicht anders wegen den Kronjuwelen) und noch mehr drückten die Nähte hervor. 

Es wird wohl kein Weg an einem breiteren Sattel vorbei führen?!

Aber generell bin ich der Meinung, das die gepolsterten besser zu mir passen würden & eine noch breitere Version vom Speedneedle vieleicht doch was wären - gibbet aber nüscht. Ich beneide die Biker, welche diesen nutzen können. Ein übelst geiler Sattel!

Gruß MeO


----------



## Deleted 83484 (23. Juni 2007)

Ich kann Dir nur den 155'er Avatar ans Herz legen..aber die neue Version, ohne diese eingenähten Einsätze.
Damit sollte Deine Odyssee ein Ende haben.

Wie breit ist das Sitzpolster Deiner Radhose(n) ???


----------



## grothauu (2. Juli 2007)

Ich nutze ebenfalls seit etwa vier Wochen den Avatar 155 und bin sehr zufrieden. Wichtig ist aus meiner Erfahrung auch das Expermiemtieren mit der Neigung.

Uli


----------



## USA.MD (27. Juli 2007)

Ich war bisher eigentlich immer recht zufrieden mit dem alten Flite und Flite Kevlar. Mal eine Frage bezüglich des neuen Flite, ist der von der Form wie der klassische nur, dass an den Seiten was abgeschnitten ist oder ist der von der Form sehr verändert??
Also würdet ihr eher sagen, dass jemand der mit dem classic Flite zurecht kommt, vermutlich auch mit dem neuen Flite zurecht kommt?
Natürlich kann das niemand wirklich vorhersagen, aber wenn sie sehr ähnlich wären, wäre es ja schon mal relativ wahrscheinlich.
Danke für Infos.


----------



## Lord Shadow (27. Juli 2007)

Ich habe inzwischen den für mich perfekten Sattel gefunden (PZ-Racing). Am einfachsten ist es wenn man einen Händler hat der einen den Sattel ne Woche ausprobieren und sonst umtauschen lässt (wie meiner).


----------



## grothauu (29. Juli 2007)

Ich benutze seit einigen Wochen den Avatar 155. Erfolgreich. Interessanterweise habe ich ihn vorne merklich höher als hinten und komme so bestens zurecht.

Uli


----------



## merida (3. August 2007)

Sorry doppelt


----------



## merida (3. August 2007)

Ich bin auch mal wieder auf der Suche nach dem passenden Sattel. 
Nun habe ich gestern mal meinen Sitzknockenabstand, bei einem SQlab Händler, vermessen lassen. Er kam auf 11 bis 11,5 cm und hat mir einen SQlab 611 in 13 cm empfohlen. wenn der Sattel nicht passt, könnte ich ihn innerhalb von 2 Wochen umtauschen.

Ansonsten schwanke ich zwischen dem  SQlab 611 in 13cm, dem Selle Italis Flite Genuine Gel oder dem Selle San Marco SKN, wobei ich bei den beiden letzteren keine Umtausch- oder Rückgabemöglichkeit hätte  .  

Ich weiß es ist schwehr einen Sattel zu empfehlen, aber welchen würdet Ihr bei meinem Sitzknochenabstand empfehlen? Meine Sitzposition ist eher gestrekt. Den Avatar Gel in 143 habe ich bereits getestet und der war mir etwas zu breit (hat am Oberschenkel gerieben).

merida


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RyoBerlin (10. Juni 2011)

mystical_meo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da ich seit einigen Tagen vermehrt Probleme mit meinem Specialized "alias" 143 bekomme, möchte ich auch euren Rat dazu.
> 
> ...



Witzig, das ich das jetzt erst sehe....

Habe ein ähnliches Problem http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=527790  nur das ich viel breiter gebaut bin als Du.

Rein Messtechnisch scheint man echt immer auf den Außenkanten sitzen zu sollen.. kommt mir seltsam vor.

Beispiel.. 12cm Sitzknochen ..1,5cm links und rechts. Gesamtbreite 3cm.
Außenkante 15cm SQLabs formal 12+3 = 15cm für Trekking. Damit wüde die Außenkante genau am Rand sein... kommt mir etwas knapp vor. Besonders wenn man vielleicht einen Knochen hat der 2 cm Breit sein könnte.

Dann sieht es wohl erstrecht so aus wie bei Dir oder mir... Nur Du bist wenigstens schmaal genug für Alternativen 


Edit: Upsa 2007 und älter hab ich gerade erst gesehen  Wie fährst Du inzwischen?


----------



## lire89 (10. Juni 2011)

merida schrieb:


> Ich bin auch mal wieder auf der Suche nach dem passenden Sattel.
> Nun habe ich gestern mal meinen Sitzknockenabstand, bei einem SQlab Händler, vermessen lassen. Er kam auf 11 bis 11,5 cm und hat mir einen SQlab 611 in 13 cm empfohlen. wenn der Sattel nicht passt, könnte ich ihn innerhalb von 2 Wochen umtauschen.
> 
> Ansonsten schwanke ich zwischen dem  SQlab 611 in 13cm, dem Selle Italis Flite Genuine Gel oder dem Selle San Marco SKN, wobei ich bei den beiden letzteren keine Umtausch- oder Rückgabemöglichkeit hätte  .
> ...



Ich würde dir zum SQlab 611 *active* raten wenn du lange auf dem Teil sitzt. Seitdem ich den Sattel fahre, komme ich ohne Probleme über Stunden hin ohne dass etwas einschläft, kneift oder sonst etwas.

Ciao René

P.S.: Ups hab erst jetzt gesehen, dass der Post von 2007 war, naja meine Empfehlung steht


----------



## merida (13. Juni 2011)

lire89 schrieb:


> Ich würde dir zum SQlab 611 *active* raten wenn du lange auf dem Teil sitzt. Seitdem ich den Sattel fahre, komme ich ohne Probleme über Stunden hin ohne dass etwas einschläft, kneift oder sonst etwas.
> 
> Ciao René
> 
> P.S.: Ups hab erst jetzt gesehen, dass der Post von 2007 war, naja meine Empfehlung steht



Ich hatte mir damals den Selle San Marco SKN gekauft und kam mit dem überhaupt nicht klar. Dann habe ich vor 2 Jahren auf einen Specialized Phenom Gel in 143mm gewechselt und der ist super. Damit sind alle Probleme weg und meine Suche seitdem beendet


----------

